# BB-Fänge 2007/2008



## haukep (29. Oktober 2007)

So, ich versuch hier mal einen übersichtlichen Thread zu machen wie es ihn beim Brandungsangeln ja auch schon gibt.. mal sehen ob ihn vieleicht ein lieber Mod oben festtackert 


*Datum: 27.10.2007
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, ab und an mal etwas Sonne
Wind: NW, dann W, später auch Süd und dann ganz weg, sonst ca 1-2 Bft.
Strömung: gemächlich schräg nach rechts Richtung Strand
Angelzeit: 14:00-18:00
Köder: Twister in Krebsfarben
Tiefe: tja, von bis, also größtenteils konnte ich die muscheln auf dem Grund sehen, also max. 4 Meter, dann aber auch 5 oder 6 Meter, tiefer war nix.
Fang: 10 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 67 cm
Kommentar: Es war echt ein toller Tag, nur das Auffinden der Fische war etwas mühselig*


----------



## dat_geit (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Sauber Hauke, das paddeln hat sich ja für dich gelohnt.

Pertri mein Lieber


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

hab deine PN bekommen und reagiert Hauke #h

Ich habe eine Kopie von diesem Thread oben festgetackert.
Den pflege ich dann täglich wie denn Mefo-Offtopicfree Thread.

Ich denke damit können alle leben oder?


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Datum: 27.10.2007
Ort: WH
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel, ab und an mal etwas Sonne
Wind: NW, dann W, später auch Süd und dann ganz weg, sonst ca 1-2 Bft.
Strömung: gemächlich schräg nach rechts Richtung Strand
Angelzeit: 09:00-12:30
Köder: Twister in Orange-Braun
Tiefe: 4-6m
Fang: 7 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 55 cm
Kommentar: Keine "vernünftige" Größe gefunden.....viele Boote am schleppen, aber was ich gesehen habe, nur Dorsche. Mußte dann überhastet abbrechen, da eine Kammer unwarscheinlich viel Luft verloren hat......wem, hatte ich noch gleich einen Schlauch geliehen.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat....Sönke..MB...|rolleyes


----------



## theactor (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

HI,

I got it, Reppmän! 
Am schnellsten geht's wohl,  wenn Du mir nochmal per PN Deine Addi schickst, dann schicke ich ihn Dir umgehend zu! |wavey:
Ach ja -- und ein Petri natürlich auch :m


----------



## haukep (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> hab deine PN bekommen und reagiert Hauke #h
> 
> Ich habe eine Kopie von diesem Thread oben festgetackert.
> Den pflege ich dann täglich wie denn Mefo-Offtopicfree Thread.
> ...



Danke


----------



## haukep (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Achja, hier noch das Bild...


----------



## dat_geit (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Reppi alter Nofi

Auch ein sauberes Petri.

Ich musste im Heimathafen bleiben, weil der gute abgesoffen war und ich keinen Startpilot dabei hatte.#d

Mit Flossen wäre das nischt passiert.

Greetz Andy


----------



## Reppi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Offtopic......


> Am schnellsten geht's wohl, wenn Du mir nochmal per PN Deine Addi schickst



Datenschutz.....
Ne, es reicht wohl, wenn wir uns die nächsten Wochen mal irgendwann am Wasser treffen; bzw. wollte M. nicht am weekend los ? Ich auch.......


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Datum:* 30.10.07
*Ort: *Flensburger Aussenförde
*Wetter: *Leicht Bewölkt
*Wind:* 2-3 aus West
*Strömung: *Kaum
*Angelzeit:* 15.30-17.30
*Köder:* Möre Silda mit Beifängerfliege
*Tiefe:*0,5-3,0m
*Fang:* 1 Mefo, 55cm
*Kommentar:* Mein erster Bellyfisch, man wat schockt das vom Bellyboat aus zu angeln:vik:#6


----------



## MichaelB (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,





Reppi schrieb:


> Ne, es reicht wohl, wenn wir uns die nächsten Wochen mal irgendwann am Wasser treffen; bzw. wollte M. nicht am weekend los ? Ich auch.......


 Okai, dann schreibe ich einmal auch was in einem dieser FangTrättz: WoE soll los gehn #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



> WoE soll los gehn


#y#x.........


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Datum: 05.11.07
Ort: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: 3-4 aus S SW
Strömung: gering
Angelzeit: 14.00-17.00
Köder: Gufi und Twister als Beifänger
Tiefe:5,5 - 8m
Fang: 6 Dorsche 45 - 60 cm
Kommentar: Leider hatte ich, nachdem ich im BB saß, so ein komisches Gefühl.   Bestimmt nur das kalte Wasser. Nach drei Stunden wieder am Strand. Als ich mich am Auto umziehe, die Ernüchterung. Hintern naß, Beine naß!!! #d  Die Büx ist jetzt auch erst 7 Monate alt und eventuell 10x getragen. Langsam habe ich mit den Dingern die Schnauze voll!!! :v
Aber zum Glück gibt es jetzt leckere Filets! :k


----------



## sundeule (5. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Datum: 05.11.07
Ort: fischland-Darß
Wetter: wechselnd
Wind: erst schwächlich dann gute 4 aus NW
Strömung: gering
Angelzeit: 7.00- 11.00
Köder: Boss-Blinker 16 gr
Tiefe:2 - 3,5m
Fang: knapp 30 Dorsche meist Mitte 50 cm, einige wollten mit nach Hause

@mefohunter: so ein Schiet mit den Dingern! Mein mitfischender Kumpel wurde auch (mal wieder) feucht.
Ich bin echt dankbar für meine elf Jahre alte Snowbee, die immer noch hält und hält....


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Andrè, #h

Petri zu deine tollen Ausbeute. :m
Ja die Qualität der Watbüxen ist wirklich zum grausen. :c
Zumal diese Büx erst eine, nämlich die Gestrige, BB-Tour mitgemacht hat. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wenn das Material, wenn man im Wasser sitzt (BB), durchlässig wird. #c #d  Aber einen echten Seebären haut sowas ja nicht um!!! #d


----------



## sundeule (6. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wenn das Material, wenn man im Wasser sitzt (BB), durchlässig wird. #c #d Aber einen echten Seebären haut sowas ja nicht um!!! #d


 
Zu Hause sind die Eier ja auch im Kühlschrank:g|supergri|supergri

Hat eigentlich einer Erfahrungen mit Trockenanzügen für die Taucherei? Die sollten doch auch so einige Belastungen zu überstehen haben denke ich mir|kopfkrat


----------



## rahnschote (19. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: gestern 18.11 /sonntag
wo:    scharbeutz,vor der Ostseetherme
wer:   nur icke...
zeit:   15-17h
tiefe:  6-8 m/ca 600-700m direkt vor der ostseetherme
fang:  5 DORSCHE (45-58cm)
wetterst 2Bft
womitilker kieler blitz orange 35g,blauweißer gufi.mit 35g kopf


war ein schöner nachmittag aufm teich...aber mit pilken hat das inmoment nicht viel zu tun,alle dorsche haben ausschließlich gebissen wenn man den köder 5 cm über grund gehalten hat ohne pilkbewegung ,da muß man erstma drauf kommen,die dorsche hatten alle krebse im magen ,dann beißen sie immer so komisch...


----------



## macmarco (19. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Samstag, 17.11.07
*Wo:* Dahme, Taucherparkplatz
*Wer:* meine wenigkeit + 2 weitere Personen
*Zeit:* 11.00 - 15.00
*Tiefe:* 7,5 - 8,5 m
*Fang:* ich= 4 Dorsche 50-55 cm(+5 untermaßige),der andere    3  Dorsche 47-52 cm, der dritte 3 Dorsche 49-54 cm
*Wetter:* Süd-West 2-3 Bft
*Womit:* Twister, Gummifisch

Naja, ist nicht so schlecht der Fang, aber ich kenne weit aus bessere Tage, die deutlich mehr isch gebracht haben, war auch die Woche davor in Dahme, aber das war auch nicht wirklich der bringer mit 3 Dorschen...
Aber ich denke, es werden auch wieder andere Tage kommen, die mehr Fisch bringen...


----------



## Deichkind (20. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Sonntag, 18.11.07
Wo: Dahme, Mutter-Kind-Heim bis runter zur Jugendherberge
Wer: Icke
Zeit: 13.30 - 16.30
Fang: 6 Dorsche um die 50 cm und 3 Schnurkater
Wetter: Ost 2 Bft, später auffrischend und ne ordentliche Welle
Srömung: Ständig Richtung wechselnd!
Womit: Katzen und Gummifisch
Fazit: Endlich mal wieder Wasser unterm Arsch aber hart echt erarbeiteter Fisch.


----------



## haukep (24. November 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Datum: 23.11.2007
Ort: nähe Hohwacht
Wetter: schönes, sonniges Wetter
Wind: SO, O, auch mal S
Strömung: genau gegen die Windrichtung nach Westen, schräg nach rechts an den Strand
Angelzeit: 13:00-16:30
Köder: Twister in Krebsfarben
Tiefe: Größtenteils konnte ich die Muscheln auf dem Grund sehen, also max. 4 Meter
Fang: 6 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 65 cm
Kommentar: War klasse, nur die Fische wollten erst nicht so recht, nachher ging es aber doch einigermaßen :q*


----------



## rahnschote (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann:         sonntag 9.12
zeit:            14.20- 16.00
wo:             scharbeutz vor ostseetherme
wer:            solo
wetter:        südwest 2bft-später ost2
köder:          oranger kieler blitz 35 g
stelle:          ca. 600m vor der therme...
tiefe:           6,5m
fang:           4 dorsche (1 mal 40cm zurück,3mal 50 cm wollten mit)

immer noch dorsche auf sehr langsam geführten pilker...
pilker jedes mal voll inhaliert!!


----------



## larsgerkens (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: freitag 14.12
zeit: 14.45 - 16.00 uhr
wo: WEißenhaus 
wer: ich 
wetter:        südwest 3-4bft
köder: snaps in schwarz/rot  25g
stelle: ca. 100 m vor der Steiküste 
tiefe: 2-3m
fang: 7 Dorsche zw. 50-60cm


sonstiges: war geiles angeln, kam gar nicht zum rauspaddeln und dümpelte dann in nur 100m vorm ufer! leider war meine wathose undicht und so hab ichs nich länger als ne stunde ausgehalten, dafür hats sich aber gelohnt!! mit bißchen mehr zeit wär sehr viel drin gewesen 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## macmarco (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Samstag, 15.12.
zeit: 11.00 - 14.00 uhr
wo: Dahme
wer: ich
wetter: Südost 2 (mehr Süd als alles andere)
köder: Twister, rot/schwarz; krebsfarbend
stelle: Tauerparkplatz
tiefe: 4-6 m
fang: 11 Dorsche; 7x Kinderstube, sonst 50-60

Hätte mir eigentlich weniger Kinderstube gewünscht, aber es bleibt ja nun mal nicht aus. Es war recht ruhig und schönes Wetter mit nem bissl Sonne, was den Tag dann doch noch gerettet hat...


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> wann: Samstag, 15.12.
> zeit: 11.00 - 14.00 uhr
> wo: Dahme
> wer: ich
> ...




Petri du alter Raubfischer:q:q  und ich arme Sau konnte nicht ans Wasser #q
Morgen auch wieder nicht, aber vielleicht kommst ja mal nach Wesloe uf´n Punsch  :vik:


----------



## Micky (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Samstag, 15.12.
zeit: 09.00 - 15.00 uhr
wo: Dazendorf
wer: ich, Fiete, Timmy und Gagamann
wetter: Südost 2 
köder: Dorschbombe + Grundrute mit Schleppmontage (Salzis)
stelle: Parkplatz und gerade raus
tiefe: 6 Meter
fang: 1 Dorsch 65; 5 Platten

Wir waren Morgens erst in Dahme, war uns aber etwas zu krisselig, sind dann nach Dazendorf, dort war Ententeich. War ne Menge los aufm Wasser, 3 Belly´s vom linken PP aus, 6 Bellys vom großen PP aus und 2 Kajaks, die sich so mühelos und schnell bewegt haben... Dazwischen dann noch 2-3 kleine Boote. Dorsche waren alle recht groß, aber sehr verstreut.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*


wer:Torsk1 und Ich
wann:16.12.07   von 11.00-15.30 uhr
wo:Apenrader Bucht
WetterORNO ---Ententeich---
köder:Kleinpilker--35-55gr--
Beute:Torsk1=8 Dorsche und 3 Wittlinge / Ich 8Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge
Zwischenfälle: Fast Kenterung durch grosse Brecher eines Hochseeschleppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Fische schwimmen alle wieder und fressen weiterhin Krebse ;-))
Ein Video haben wir auch gemacht es ist Hier


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: 16.12.07 von 11.45-14.30Uhr
wo: Weißenhaus
Köder: Snaps rot/schwarz, Doppelschwanztwister schwarz
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 45-55cm und ein Knurrhahn.

Musste dann leider aufhören, weil meine Wathose irgendwie undicht war.

(Muss am Strand liegen, oder Lars?)


----------



## rahnschote (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann:                gestern  16.12.07
zeit:                   10.20- 12.00h
wo:                    scharbeutz vor ostseetherme...(wo sonst...)
wer :                  ich und noch 3andere mit BB ,2 schlauch-
                         boote...(vielleicht der eine oder andere 
                         boardi???)
wetter:               west 2bft
stelle :                ca 600m vor therme
tiefe:                  6-7.5m
köder:                 oranger kieler blitz 35g

Fänge:                4 Dorsche(1nemo,1mal45cm,1mal50cm
                         1Brocken von 70cm-6pf schwer...:q)


----------



## larsgerkens (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

ich kanns mir auch nich anders erklären  .... aber ich werde donnerstag mal biem händler auftauchen und mal umtauschen  .. hat ja 2 jahre garantie und das war jetzt die 2. innerhalb eines jahre??!?? ... aber jedes halbe jahr ne neue hose? eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, aber langsam nervts


----------



## haukep (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Datum: 19.12.2007
Ort: Rosenfelde
Wetter: bedeckter Himmel
Wind: NW, dann N ca 1-2 Bft.
Strömung: ganz leicht nach rechts
Angelzeit: 13:00-16:00
Köder: Twister in Krebsfarben
Tiefe: Ganz flach, ca auf 3 Meter
Fang: 4 Dorsche von 50-60 cm und 1 geschenkter von 48
Kommentar: Richtig toll, ich habe insgesmt 4 (!!) mal das Netz von dem tollen Fischer gefangen (hab das Netz dann hochgezogen und mich wieder befreit). Dazendorf war hermetisch abgeriegelt, ein Wunder dass überhaupt ein Fisch da durchkam.... Das die Jungs das immer so übertreiben müssen...Nunja, die Fische waren jedenfalls richtig derbe rund und dick gefressen und voll mit Krebsen, tolle Fische.*


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: So. 30.12.07
wo: Dahme , vorm Taucherparkplatz
zeit: 11:30-16:30 Uhr
wer: ich mit 3 Kumpels
wetter: erst einbischen Regen , dann trocken bei Wind aus SW 4-5
köder: Slimline 18-28g von Ron Thompson
fang: ich 1x 50er Mefo, 60er Dorsch, Kolegen zusammen 9 Dorsche von 50-70 cm

Super Angeltag bei guten bedingungen. Es waren viele Boardies am Teich. Schöner kann ein Angeljahr nicht zuende gehen!
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und Petrie Heil


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Traumhafter Angeltag vor TP. In D Kreis OH  |supergri
Seit Tagen beobachten wir drei, das sind Marco, Alex und ich die Windprognosen für die Ostsee, und freuen uns unbändig, als diese immer deutlicher machten, dass es heute am Sonntag losgehen kann. Nicht nur der Wind mit laschen 2 Bft, sondern auch der Temperaturanstieg der letzten Tage ließen hoffen.
Gegen 11 trafen wir uns an besagter Stelle, und der Anblick der sich uns bot war: Ententeich im wahrstenSinne, denn diese Spezies war hundertfach vertreten.
Bild008.jpg


Jetzt wurde eiligst aufgerödelt , Marco war Sieger beim Rödeln und erster im Wasser. Wen wunderts also, dass er dann auch noch den ersten Fisch, einen brauchbaren Dorsch am Band hatte. Dann war erst mal Pause und Alex und ich holten Marco ein.
Bild009.jpg

Und auch Alex und ich fingen an zu fangen  :m
..mal ein für Alex ..mal ein für mich, mal zwei für Marco #t
bis Alex das Gefühl der Kälte übermannte, und er zum Füßebewegen an den Strand paddelte, ..zum Glück für zwei weitere Dorschsüchtige. ---Hoffe Ihr zwei habt noch tüchtig was gefangen Locke und Sönke. Den beiden war die wichtige Pumpe kaputtgegangen, und sie suchten schon verzweifelt Ersatz. Aber kein Problem Alex hat ne VEP (spezialpumpe), und die Sache war erledigt.
Alex nun auch wieder warm kam zurück in die Fischgründe, die inzwischen durch uns keine nennenswerten Verluste erlitten hatten. Kurz darauf kamen auch die beiden Havaristen hinterher. War eine nette Runde auf dem Wasser.
Es wurde alles probiert, um die Leos zu überlisten, was zu einem ganz ansehnlichen Ergebnis führte: 3Stck über 60 cm
2 Stck zwischen 55 und 60 cm und die restlichen 4 Stck ca. 50 cm
Guckst du hier 
Bild015.jpg

Nach dem Zurückpaddeln genossen wir noch ein paar Momente Strandabend, 
Bild020.jpg

Im Dunkeln dann wurde alles eingepackt un die Fahrt ging nach Hause.  Bild021.jpg

Es war wieder einmal ein Super Angeltag mit Top Angelkumpels
Hoffentlich bald wieder Alex und Marco..

|wavey:

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Traumhafter Angeltag vor TP. In D Kreis OH  |supergri
Seit Tagen beobachten wir drei, das sind Marco, Alex und ich die Windprognosen für die Ostsee, und freuen uns unbändig, als diese immer deutlicher machten, dass es heute am Sonntag losgehen kann. Nicht nur der Wind mit laschen 2 Bft, sondern auch der Temperaturanstieg der letzten Tage ließen hoffen.
Gegen 11 trafen wir uns an besagter Stelle, und der Anblick der sich uns bot war: Ententeich im wahrstenSinne, denn diese Spezies war hundertfach vertreten.
Bild008.jpg


Jetzt wurde eiligst aufgerödelt , Marco war Sieger beim Rödeln und erster im Wasser. Wen wunderts also, dass er dann auch noch den ersten Fisch, einen brauchbaren Dorsch am Band hatte. Dann war erst mal Pause und Alex und ich holten Marco ein.
Bild009.jpg

Und auch Alex und ich fingen an zu fangen  :m
..mal ein für Alex ..mal ein für mich, mal zwei für Marco #t
bis Alex das Gefühl der Kälte übermannte, und er zum Füßebewegen an den Strand paddelte, ..zum Glück für zwei weitere Dorschsüchtige. ---Hoffe Ihr zwei habt noch tüchtig was gefangen Locke und Sönke. Den beiden war die wichtige Pumpe kaputtgegangen, und sie suchten schon verzweifelt Ersatz. Aber kein Problem Alex hat ne VEP (spezialpumpe), und die Sache war erledigt.
Alex nun auch wieder warm kam zurück in die Fischgründe, die inzwischen durch uns keine nennenswerten Verluste erlitten hatten. Kurz darauf kamen auch die beiden Havaristen hinterher. War eine nette Runde auf dem Wasser.
Es wurde alles probiert, um die Leos zu überlisten, was zu einem ganz ansehnlichen Ergebnis führte: 3Stck über 60 cm
2 Stck zwischen 55 und 60 cm und die restlichen 4 Stck ca. 50 cm
Guckst du hier 
Bild015.jpg

Nach dem Zurückpaddeln genossen wir noch ein paar Momente Strandabend, 
Bild020.jpg

Im Dunkeln dann wurde alles eingepackt un die Fahrt ging nach Hause.  Bild021.jpg

Es war wieder einmal ein Super Angeltag mit Top Angelkumpels
Hoffentlich bald wieder Alex und Marco..

|wavey:

Peter


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

|supergriOOOOOOOh, wie ist das schön....|supergri Danke Peter  :m


----------



## theactor (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

HI,

ja, das war heute Lockes "FishCat Cougar"-Ostsee-Premiere mit Hindernissen...
Eh' waren wir schon spät dran - als es beim ersten Pumpversuch ein schmerzliches "KRAKK" zu hören gab und die Pumpe zerbröselte...
Wir wussten gar nicht,  wer  auf den  drei Bellys  "da draußen" saß - aber AlBundy's "HeisserTee-Durst" war letztlich unsere Rettung! Während Locke, im Versuch Pumpenersatz zu besorgen, noch ganz Ostholstein nach einem "Lebenszeichen" durchforstete (erfolglos: die Region ist um diese Jahreszeit unbelebt ...also: tot    ) konnte ich - dank Alex' Aushilfe - Luft in die Sache bringen 

So wässerten wir - mit viel Verspätung - die Boote - und ich muss anmerken: das Gefährt von Locke gleicht einer Unverschämtheit 






Dieser heuchlerische Paddeleinsatz ist reine SCHAUSPIELEREI:





In NO-TIME war er am Horizont und fing erfolgreich an, keine Fische zu fangen...:g
Viel gelacht haben wir im Bellykreise (freue mich, macmarco irgendwann auch noch aus näherer Distanz kennenzulernen #h) und während die drei "Fängerbellys" sich langsam dem Land näherten, hofften Locke und ich doch noch auf einen Biss; letztlich kamen wir aber nur auf 3 Leos aus der ZUKLEIN-Kategorie...





Schließlich versuchte ich, iiiigendwie auch  von Lockes Rennpferd zu "profitieren" - er sollte mich an Land "schleppen" - aber das wollte uns nicht recht gelingen |rolleyes 

So stratzte ich mit Muskelkraft zurück - und da muss ich _sehr schnell_ gewesen sein, denn Locke's Bart war nur um 8,2cm gewachsen als ich endlich an Land kam... |kopfkrat#c|bigeyes

Feine Bedingungen; etwas Pech und wenig Fisch - aber ein genialer Angeltag mit zu bewunderndem Tackle :l

|wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@ allen, die dabei waren: Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Als ich mein "blutgetränktes Arbeitsgerät" ...|rolleyes... an den Strand zog und dabei Sönke mit einem Gesichtsausdruck (...wie ihn fragenstellende Touri's immer haben) erkannte, wollte ich gleich schon wieder zurück ins rettende Wasser ...:m
Kurz mit der Pumpe geholfen, Sönke gleich LOCKE zurückgerufen aus "Fern Oliven" und dann zurück in die gesellige Runde getrollt. 

LOCKES AlibiPaddelEinsatz ist echt der Hohn gegenüber den anderen Kameraden - ... sah' gut aus, du und dein Neues!

Nachdem das Gefühl in die Füsse zurückgekehrt war, konnte ich dann auch los. So blieb mir die Erfahrung erspart, mit Gas und Bremse und dem Motto: ALLES ODER NICHT'S! :q

Fazit: Freue mich schon darauf, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen in die Fischgründe fahren! :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Mit 65 cm und 63 cm ( gemessener Wert), ist Alex der unangefochtene Sieger :m

Chapeau  Peter


----------



## Meerforellenfan (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ja, das war heute Lockes "FishCat Cougar"-Ostsee-Premiere mit Hindernissen...
> Eh' waren wir schon spät dran - als es beim ersten Pumpversuch ein schmerzliches "KRAKK" zu hören gab und die Pumpe zerbröselte...
> ...


das teil ist ja der wahnsinn hat das auch ein wc und eine kaffemaschine an board ? 
ab welchem wellengang kommt man denn automatisch in die unterwasserposition locke  |bigeyes

trotzdem würd mich mal interessieren ob der preis im gebrauchtwarenbereich liegt
beruhigend das das ding die fische nicht automatisch fängt |supergri 

danke für den taffen bericht


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

|supergrilach, mit so einer Kombination und dem roten Körbchen hinten drauf ist meine  Oma sonst schon zwischen Rostock und Fehmarn gependelt.....  

Spass beiseite, ich will demnächst auch unbedingt mal mit meim Belly auf die Ostsee. An der Ausrüstung scheiterts nicht (hab nur keinen AB am Belly ) nur an den dafür geeigneten Stellen. War bisher schon ein paar mal an der Küste zum Watangeln, aber diesmal solls mit dem Ding drauf. Wär Klasse, wenn mich darin mal wer einführen würde. 
Die 800km an die Küste sind jetzt nicht mein Problem (über nacht hochrumpeln und dann gleich fischen, danach wieder zurück oder ne nacht bleiben), nur sollte dann alles passen.
Zumindest was die Windverhältnisse angeht.
Also wenn sich jmd sowas antun will, bitte melden.

Gruß, Gufipanscher


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und Danke dafür, dass ihr mich mit wichtigen Infos nicht unterversorgt lasst #h

Feines Gefährt hast Du da, Locke. Obwohl mit dem AB da dran - das hat doch was von "betreutem Angeln"  |supergri |supergri :m
( Is nur der Neid).

Vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, den Schwaben doch für einen Fototermin aufs Wasser zu locken #c|supergri


Mööönsch Peter, watt büst Du smool in Gesicht worden |bigeyes
Beim ersten Treffen habe ich noch gefragt: "wer ist denn das Michelin-Männchen mit dem Crocodile Dundee Hut ?"

Haben Dich die Jungspunde soo durchs Wasser gescheucht?


Im Ernst - ich beneide Euch um den tollen Tag den ihr gehabt habt. Aaaaaber, wartet nur ab, wenn hier alles soweit fertig ist ....


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@ Georg: hallo Lolli schön dasse wieder mitmischen kannst :m

Peter


----------



## rahnschote (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: heute sonntag 12.30-14.30
wer : nur ich ...
wo: zwischen scharbeutz und haffkrug,ca1000m vor land
wetter: sonnig wind ost 3bft
womit: brauner gufi
was: 4 Dorsche (1mal45cm ,1mal50cm,1mal60cm ,und ein LÖWE von 80 cm!!!!

Hab so auf 8meter angefangen,der wind kam recht frisch aus ost,hab mich die kante langtreiben lassen auf 10m .Ging gleich gut los mit nem 60ger ,5 min später nen 50 ger,das geht ja ganz gut hier dachte ich...dann kam der nächste biss..: fühlte sich erst nach nem kleinen an,aber dann nach den ersten gewonnenen metern gab er gas...hab gerade noch die bremse los gekriegt,hat denn gefühlte 5min gedauert bis er hochkam,Boah, ein Löwe dachte ich...hab ihn mir irgendwie auf den schoß gewuchtet,und erstmal JIIHAAA geschriehen!der gufi war völlig inhalliert... danach hab ich beim zurückpaddeln noch nen kleinen auf mörrumspinner bekommen!War ein gelungener start ins Angeljahr ,mit einem ACHTPFÜNDER vom BELLYBOOT!!!
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## macmarco (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: Sonntag, 20.01.08, 11.30 - 17.00 h
wer : meine Wenigkeit und Twister Bine
wo: Dahme, Taucherparkplatz
wetter: Regen, Regen und Regen, Wind: Stärke 2
womit: Twister (in allen möglichen Variationen)
Fang: Gesamt 8 Dorsche (zw. 50-55 cm)

Man, ich bin echt fix und fertig heute... |uhoh:   Die Strömung war so nervig, dass man auf der Stelle stand, wenn man gegen an paddelte... Nach einer kleinen Pause und einen Fußmarsch von Gefühlten 1,5 Km (waren aber nur ca 500 m) nochmal rein und siehe da, die Strömung hatte nachgelassen....Naja, wenigsten gabs einige Fische zusehen, so dass man wenigsten bei 4 Dorschen, 16 Filets hat (Insider)


----------



## Twister Bine (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

He he he. Warte ab. :r

"Man, ich bin echt fix und fertig heut"
"Fußmarsch von Gefühlten 1,5 Km "
 Wo war ich denn da? 
 Ich bin topfit.

 LG


----------



## macmarco (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

naja, hinterher ziehen musste ich dich nicht, stimmt...|kopfkrat

War ja bald anders rum....|rolleyes


----------



## AndreasG (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Alex und ich waren etwas südlicher von euch unterwegs. Die Strömung machte uns auch zu schaffen, deshalb sind wir auch nicht sehr weit raus. BerBorder und sein Kumpel nebst Sohnemann waren auch bei uns auf der Ecke. Obwohl Vater und Sohn anfangs den Eindruck auf mich machten als ob sie in DK noch Kuchen holen wollten, |kopfkrat hätte nicht viel gefehlt und die wären bei euch gelandet.
Endstand bei Alex 1 und bei mir 3 Dorsche zw. 55 - 60cm auf Krebsfarbene Twister und Kopytos.

Gruß
Andreas
P.S. das Bine ordentlich paddeln kann durfte ich auch schon erleben


----------



## Hitschie (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Mitangler,
war gestern mit dem BB am Weissenhäuser Strand,es lies sich sehr gut im Windschatten der Steilküste angeln.Nur die Motorboote haben genervt,die sind immer bis unter Land gefahren.Die Watangler haben sich auch nicht so doll darüber gefreut.Da stand nämlich mein Kumpel ,hatte auch schön mit dem Kopf geschüttelt.War dies Jahr schon 5mal los,habe immer gut gefangen,zwischen 3 und 7 Dorsche pro Ausfahrt.
So nun die Liste:
*Datum:** 23.01.08*
*Ort:** Weissenhäuser Strand*
*Wetter: **bedeckter Himmel, ab und an mal etwas Regen*
*Wind: **SW, 3-4 BF*
*Strömung:** leichte Strömung nach links (Blick aufs Meer)*
*Angelzeit:** 10 – 14 Uhr*
*Köder: **Gummifisch, dunkelgrün mit Bleikopf, ca. 25 Gr.,**Tiefe:** 2 –4 m. Wasser war etwas trüb.*
*Fang: **7 Dorsche, zwischen 48 und 60 cm, etliche Bisse und 2 sind kurz vorm BB ausgestiegen.**Kommentar: Haben immer vereinzelnd gebissen. Sogar auf der Sandbank vorm Parkplatz. Aber schön über den Tag verteilt. Hat spass gemacht. Die Watangler haben, so viel ich gesehen hab,3 Mefos gefangen. Aber sehr KLEINE.*
*Ich war höchstens 500m draussen.*


*Würde gern ein Bild einfügen,wie geht das???*


*Als dann ,wünsch ich euch allen ein fangreiches Jahr 2008.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal...*

*Gruß *
*Hitschie*


*... wie man es macht, ist es verkehrt.*
*Und macht man es falsch, ist es auch nicht richtig.*


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
War mit nem Kumpel am Dienstag 22.01. auch BBoaten.
Wegen des Windes N-NW 5-6 mußten wir an den Südstrand (Fehmarn).
Bootstyp: Pontoonboat 
Ausbeute: Mein Kumpel 3 (50 -71 cm), Ich 14 (45- 64 cm) 
Köder: Gummifisch braungrün mit vorgeschalteter Fliege in schwarz
Drift: Südost mit 0,7 Kn
Tiefe: 4-7 m


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

HI,

@Hitschie: erstmal Petri! :m
Wenn Du antwortest, gibt es unter dem Antwortfeld den Button "Anhänge verwalten". Hier kannst Du dann die Bilder von Deinem PC hochladen; die maximale Größe der Bilder steht in der Liste |wavey:


----------



## Hitschie (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Vielen Dank mein Guter #6

Es geht doch nichts über ein paar gute Tips ,hier wie beim Angeln!!!

Bin noch nicht lange hier und lern erst mal das ganze Board kennen.

Ist manchmal gar nicht so leicht.|uhoh: Ist aber ein tolles Board!!

*theactor   , dir noch mal vielen Dank  !*
* 
**Gruß und Petri  #h*

*Hitschie


*


----------



## Hitschie (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo MitBBangler,
hab es geschafft heut mal wieder los zu Paddeln und ein paar Dorsche zu verhaften.:vik:
Die Daten:
*Datum: 04.02.08*
*Ort:** Weissenhäuser Strand*
*Wetter: Sonnig ,ab und an ein paar Wolken.*
*Wind: **SO, 3-4 BF ,Nachmittag nachlassend.*
*Strömung:** leichte Strömung nach links (Blick aufs Meer)*
*Angelzeit:** 11 – 16 Uhr*
*Köder: **Gummifisch, dunkelgrün mit Bleikopf, ca. 25 Gr.,**Tiefe:** 2 –4 m. Wasser war klar.*
*Fang: 6** Dorsche, zwischen 50 und 65 cm.*
*Kommentar: Haben immer vereinzelnd gebissen. Aber schön über den Tag verteilt. Hat spass gemacht. Die Watangler Ca. 4Mann, haben, so viel ich gesehen keine Mefo gefangen.Mein Neffe eine 50er Mefo gegen Abend verhaftet.*
*Ich war ca. 700m draussen.Haben dicht unter Land wie auch weit draussen gebissen.*

*Mein Neffe war so lieb und hat die ersten 3 mal hochgehalten #6*

Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Glückwunsch Hitschie

Hatte nicht ganz so viel Glück.
Bei mir gingen 5 an den Gummifisch aber nur 3 landeten in Ketscher. 50-60 cm. Geangelt von 8-13 Uhr. Dazendorf linker Parkplatz.
Haben auch sehr vereinzelt gebissen und ich mußte um die Netzfahnen slalom fahren.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.


----------



## rahnschote (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Jungs,ich will was hören!!!Da mein Knie noch nicht wieder fit ist muß ich Leider noch zu Hause sitzen bei diesen Porno-Wetterbedingungen...zu allem Übel ist gestern auch noch mein neues Bellyboot(cobra kinetic) geliefert worden!und ich darf es noch nicht testen:c:c:c:cWie GEMEIN :v

Um mein angelfieber zu senken bitte ich um detailierte Berichte!
GRUß und PETRI,RAHNSCHOTE


----------



## Wassermännchen (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Kannst Dich entspannen war heute in der Kieler-Bucht unterwegs ne glatte Nullnummer 
auch bei anderen Anglern am Strand - Nichts -
Vom Boot haben sie beim Schleppen etwas Gefangen  aber nicht Großes ...

Gruß Micha


----------



## crazyracer22 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

hallo bin neu im bb zirkus und wollte mal fragen mit was für eine rutenlänge ihr so lospaddelt? 
schöne grüsse


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,
aus eigener Erfahrung eignen sich die längen von 2,10-2,40m. Achte beim kauf auf ein kurzes Griffstück oder säge es Dir so zurecht , das es nicht über den Ellenbogen hinausragt wenn Du die rute in der Hand hälst. So kannst Du nirgens am Bellyboat hängen bleiben. 
Viel spass bei BB- angeln. Ich fahre jetzt nach Dahme und werde ein bischen Mefo jagen.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



crazyracer22 schrieb:


> hallo bin neu im bb zirkus und wollte mal fragen mit was für eine rutenlänge ihr so lospaddelt?
> schöne grüsse




siehe hier   			 			Belly Boat und Zubehör


----------



## crazyracer22 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

danke dann werd ich mir mal eine zulegen oder zurecht sägen mal gucken was noch so im keller herum steht.
schöne grüsse


----------



## AlBundy (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

...wie wär's denn mal wieder mit 'ner *FANGMELDUNG HIER*? :g ...#c


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

nagut albundy 

*Datum: 11.02.08/12.02.08*
*Ort:** Weissenhäuser Strand*
*Wetter: montag neblig; dienstag sonne, dann bedeckt*
*Wind: **war welcher da?? ententeich*
*Strömung:** nich wirklich*
*Angelzeit:** montag:12-14 uhr; dienstag 12-15 uhr*
*Köder: **div. blinker und gufi*
*Fang:  montag: nix; dienstag 2 Dorsche
sonstiges: wasser war glasklar... am montag abgestrampelt und alles versucht.. leider erfolglos, komisch da am sonntag sehr gut gefangen worden sein soll? dienstag anfangs das gleiche spiel... flach, tief, alle farben und köder durch, bis ich dann endlich auf 4m nen schwarm erwischt hab. 4 würfe mit gufi, 4 bisse, leider schlitzten 2 kurz vorm belly wieder aus! größén waren um 60cm... danach tat sich auch nix mehr...

gruß und petri
lars
*


----------



## rahnschote (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*Wann: Heute 13.02*
*Zeit: 10.15-13.00h*
*Wo: Zwischen haffkrug und scharbeutz*
*wer: Ich und LarryHH*
*Tiefe: 6-8m/500-800m von land*
*wind: Leicht aus SW*
*Köder: Braune Gufi/twister*
*Fänge: Ich 4Dorsche(45-55cm)*
*Larry 3Dorsche(45-60cm)*

*Waren ganz Zufrieden...Dorsche waren vereinzeilt nur auf gummi,Larry hatte bischen pech hat beim rauspaddeln die halterung von einer flosse verloren ,hat aber tapfer mit einer weitergemacht ...#6 Bisse auf langsam geführte köder...Fotos kommen noch,kamera will gerade nicht!*
*Vielen Dank an Larry fürs mitnehmen#h*


----------



## LarryHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Leute,
war wirklich schön heute, auch wenn es ein bisschen schattig war und ich nicht ohne Panne blieb#q Aber lieber mit halber Kraft als garnicht raus aufs Wasser. So noch´Foto von Rahnschote und meine drei.
Bis bald Larry


----------



## macmarco (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Nabend zusammen...|wavey:

war heut sehr überrascht, niemand am TP zu sehen, der mit dem BB los, war.|bigeyes|kopfkrat

War ja spitzen Wetter zum Paddeln heute...

War heut mit Belly_gaga dort mit dem Schauchi spontan und kurzfristig unterwegs (auch net lang, nachdem wir einen Wassereinbruch hatten und nix gefangen haben...#d)

Bin mal gaspannt, wo ihr los wart, zumal da ja keiner war und was ihr so gefangen habt mit dem BB...

*Aber eins weiß ich, so schön, wie mit dem BB fischen zu fahren, ist das nie und nimmer mit dem Schlauchi...
*
Gruß
Marco


----------



## rahnschote (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

*wann: Heute 16.2.08*
*wo: Vor Sehlendorf*
*wer: Ich Und Michaelb*
*zeit: 13.30-17.00*
*wetter: 2bft Aus Süd;sonne Satt...*
*tiefe: Bis 13m...*
*köder: Gufi Braun Und Weiß;orangerblitz Pilker 40gr*
*fang: Ich 2dorsche(beide 60cm)*
*Micha 1dorsch(ca 55cm)*

*war Sehr Schwer Was An Den Haken Zu Kriegen;noch Ein Paar Bisse Versemmelt...dorsche Waren Aber Gut Im Futter ;noch 3 Andere Bb Aufm Teich ;*
*war Aber Trotzdem Ein Schöner Tag Auf Dem Wasser(gut Gegen Die Winterblässe....)vielen Dank Nochma An Michael Fürs Mitnehmen#6 *


----------



## LarryHH (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo,
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischchen#6. Wär gern mitgekommen.
Na das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt.
Bis denne


----------



## rahnschote (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann:                     20.2.08
wo:                        pelzerhaken,bis untiefentonne...
wer:                       ich und LarryHH
zeit:                       13.30-17.00
wetter:                   1-2 Bft aus NO,sonnig 
köder:                     gufi ,blinker,pilker,buttlöffelmit sandaal..
Fänge:                    NULL,Narda,nüchst...

War sehr starke strömung auf der ecke,war wirklich "angelsport"
leider nicht eine flosse gesehen...#c
Naja nächstes mal wieder Haffkrug...


----------



## Hitschie (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Leute,
war auch mal wieder los. 

*Wann: Am 20.02*
*Zeit: ca. 11.15-13.00h*
*Wo: Weißenhäuser Strand,wie immer *
*Wer: Ich #h*
*Tiefe: 4-6m/500-800m von Land*
*Wind: Leicht aus SW dann auf Ost drehend*
*Köder: Gummifisch durchsichtig mit rotem Kopf*
*Fänge: Ich 2Dorsche(55-68cm)*
*Ein anderer mit Belly einen ca. 50er auf Pose mit Watti|bigeyes*

*War zu Anfang ein traumhaftes Wetter.Sonnig windstill,Herz was willst du mehr*

*Aber dann kam binnen min. der Nebel übers Wasser und dann war die Sicht gleich NULL!!*
*Auf dem Bild kommt der 2te BB Angler gerade rein.*
*Mann konnte sich nur noch an der Sonne orientieren.*
*Also abbruch. #q*

*Hab zwei schöne fette Dorsche binnen 5 min gefangen.Dann aber wegen dem Nebel abgebrochen.Der Größere hatte einen dicken Hering,einen Tobi und Krabben im Magen.Der andere nur Krabben.*
*Schade,da wäre bestimmt noch mehr gegangen.:c*
*Aber Sicherheit geht vor.*
*So bis demnächst mal wieder.*
*Gruß an alle,*
*Hitschie*


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Hitschie
Petri zu den Dorschen. Das Problem mit dem Nebel kenne ich auch, deshalb ist auch immer ein Kompass und ein GPS Gerät dabei. Man kann damit schön die Strecke mitplotten und sich fängige Stellen abspeichern. ( I Finder GO Lowrance )


----------



## cozmo (1. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

bisschen verhungert der lachs oder nicht?


----------



## haukep (2. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Aber derbe...


----------



## rahnschote (17. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann.                   15.3 samstag 16-18h
wer :                     nur icke,spontan nach der arbeit...
wo :                      scharbeutz,haffkrug...
wind :                    erst ententeich,dann leichter NO
köder:                    brauner gufi...
fang:                      4 Dorsche,35-45cm alle released...

War nach der arbeit angelreif ,wetter war außnahmsweise gut also belly ausm keller gezehrt und los,rauf aufn teich ,nach 15 min den ersten biss ,ab.....kurz später 2,3biss wieder versemmelt ,das ging denn so weiter nach dem 8ten fehlbiss in folge hab ich dann nen angstdrilling rangebastelt,und siehe da 5min später der erste fisch...waren aber alle sehr klein...
aber hauptsache mal wieder auf der ostsee:m
Ostern wird wieder angegriffen...


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich war heute mit Biene los, und wir hatten Glück mit Wetter und Fisch. Wir konnten die Fronten überall sehen, saßen aber die ganze Zeit im Trockenen.. offensichtlich meinte mein Namensvetter es mal gut mit uns Paddel und Bellyangler.
Gefangen wurden einige kleine Dorsche, die auch wieder schwimmen, es gab aber auch was zum Mitnehmen
Biene hatte 4 Leos am Galgen und ich einen .
Der war aber (zuhause gemessen) ca. 73 cm lang. War auch nicht der einzige große, die anderen konnten aber leider nicht gelandet werden  #c

Peter


----------



## macmarco (21. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Was für ein schöner Fisch!#6
Werd ganz neidisch, wenn ich das so sehe |rolleyes|supergri
Petri an den Fänger, natürlich auch an Bine!!:m

Gruß
Marco


----------



## goeddoek (22. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit Biene los, und wir hatten Glück mit Wetter und Fisch. Wir konnten die Fronten überall sehen, saßen aber die ganze Zeit im Trockenen.. offensichtlich meinte mein Namensvetter es mal gut mit uns Paddel und Bellyangler.
> Gefangen wurden einige kleine Dorsche, die auch wieder schwimmen, es gab aber auch was zum Mitnehmen
> Biene hatte 4 Leos am Galgen und ich einen .
> Der war aber (zuhause gemessen) ca. 73 cm lang. War auch nicht der einzige große, die anderen konnten aber leider nicht gelandet werden  #c
> ...




Oha - ein brauner Absteiger |bigeyes |bigeyes |supergri |supergri |supergri

Petril Heil und |schild-g den fleißigen Fängern :m


----------



## rahnschote (22. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                        Gestern 21.3 Karfreitag
wer   :                        Ich  und Jurgos...
Wo    :                        Rosenfelde (Nördl.Dahmeshöved)
Zeit   :                         15-18.30H
Tiefe  :                        4-7m
Fang   :                        Ich 6(40-55cm)                       
                                   Jürgen11! (5kl.released-6 -40-65cm)
Köder  :                        fast alle auf gufi

Wollten eigentlich nach Dahme TP,waren aber noch nicht dort und haben uns auch promt verfahren...Waren denn schon spät dran ,und sind denn irgenwie in Rosenfelde gestrandet,haben denn beschlossen es dort zu versuchen,waren dort auch noch nie...auf dem parkplatz,haben wir noch einen Boardi getroffen,der noch auf das ende des regens wartete...(dh61...)
wir haben denn schnell aufgerödelt und sind einfach gerade raus,schon nach ca.100m hatte jürgen den ersten dorsch...Ich konnte gleich 2 nachlegen,der Regen hörte dann auch auf und wir hatten zeitweise ententeichwetter ,dann hatten wir leichten NO !War aber gut zu fischen,mein Lieblingsgufi hielt leider den zahlreichen Bissen nicht stand ,als er hinüber war ließen die bisse bei mir nach,aber Jürgen fing munter weiter(Er war seit 1,5 jahren nicht mehr los,und hatte bald ein dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht:q)Ich habe meine Dorsche ausschließlich 100-130m vor land auf ca.4m gefanden,Jürgen war so auf 300-400m zwischenzeitlich wo er auch noch nen schönen von ca.5 pf erwischte...DH61 kreuzte auch dicht unter Land und hatte 3 Dorsche...auch auf gufi...
Jürgen und ich waren uns einig das wir uns gut verfahren haben!:vik:Vielen Dank an ihn fürs mitnehmen,gerne wieder...|wavey:


----------



## Jurgos (23. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Wann:                        Gestern 21.3 Karfreitag
> wer   :                        Ich  und Jurgos...
> ,gerne wieder...|wavey:




Stimmt, war ein echt schöner Angeltag und ich bin wieder richtig infiziert. Möchte am liebsten gleich wieder los. 

Hauke, danke für den Bericht, spart mir das Schreiben. 

Ich kann mich dir nur anschließen: Gerne wieder!

Jürgen


----------



## kh61 (24. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Rahnschote,
hast ja schon nen schönen Bericht geschrieben :m. Hat mir in Rosenfelde auch sehr gut gefallen und man brauchte nicht so weit raus paddeln. Hab ja nur 3 Leos gefangen, bin aber zufrieden damit, war ja auch nur 2 Stunden draußen, aber mit nassem Fuß langt das auch. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder zum paddeln, bin ja öfters in Lübeck.

Ach meine Neoprenhose ist umgetauscht worden, war ein 3cm langer riss im Stiefel, brauchte nicht mal den Kassenbon vorlegen, find ich Super. Ist das Angelschäft "An der Lohmühle" in Lübeck gewesen.

Achso, KH61 nicht DH61 :q.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Reppi (25. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Schön das Jürgen mal wieder Ostseeluft geschnuppert hat !:m
Mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr mal mit uns beiden klappt..


----------



## Jurgos (25. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Reppi schrieb:


> Schön das Jürgen mal wieder Ostseeluft geschnuppert hat !:m
> Mal schauen, ob es dieses Jahr mal mit uns beiden klappt..



Danke für dein "Mitgefühl"  
Wenn dir der Weg bis WH oder Dahme nicht zu weit ist, werden wir es schaffen. Bin enorm infiziert und checke jeden Tag den verdammten Wind.

Ansonsten kann ich dir ja mal in HH zeigen, wie man Zander fängt... :vik: Oder du mir #t...

LG Jürgen


----------



## cozmo (25. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wie sieht es denn momentan mit den fängen vom belly aus??? spiele mit dem gedanken al wieder loszupaddeln, aber wenn es sich nochnicht lohnt dann bleibe ich lieber an land


----------



## Jurgos (26. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn momentan mit den fängen vom belly aus??? spiele mit dem gedanken al wieder loszupaddeln, aber wenn es sich nochnicht lohnt dann bleibe ich lieber an land



Hi Cozmo,

du befindest dich hier im richtigen Forum. Wenn du dir die Einträge der letzten Wochen ansiehst, dürftest du deine Frage ziemlich genau beantwortet bekommen. 

Geht es dir jedoch nicht um Dorsch, sondern um Mefos, dann bist du hier besser aufgehoben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121633

Grüße
Jüren

P.S.: Raus aufs Wasser und Petri  heil #:


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 28.3. 06:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz ( Panzerteststrecke )
Wer: Flo und Ich
Wetter: Sonne 3-5 bft SO-S
Tiefe: 4-8m
Köder: Gufi ( braun glitzer ) Wattis
Fang: Flo 7 Dorsche 50-60 cm, ich 16 45-63cm:q
Dosche standen über den Muschelbänken. Ab 11:00 nur noch vereinzelt. Im Flachen war es am besten.
War echt ein super Tag morgens noch etwas frisch aber ok.
Schade das Hitschie keine Zeit hatte. Wird aber nachgeholt.


----------



## Jurgos (29. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

"Fang: Flo 7 Dorsche 50-60 cm, ich 16 45-63cm:q"


Jungs, da habt ihr euch aber auch echt einen fetten Grinser verdient. 

Gratuliere!
Jürgen


----------



## DerBorder (30. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

König Bussie und meine Wenigkeit am 28.03.08 Dahme Leuchtturm

Wetter: leicht bis stark bewölkt
Wind: 4 bft SSO (schräg anlandig)
Fang: Bussie 4 Dorsche ( 47- 57 ), ich 5 Dorsche ( 47-58 )#6
2 kleinere schwimmen wieder 2 beim Drill verloren.

Bemerkungen: Das Ein- und Aussteigen war nicht ohne Dusche möglich. Die Fische waren echte Kämpfer. 
Endlich wieder Fisch...:vik:


Bilder hat K. Bussie noch auf dem Handy|uhoh:, kommen evtl. noch

Bilder sind schon da..http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1996406#post1996406

Danke Thomas


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Soo Moin ers ma .. 
War vor 10 minuten aufm wasser BERICHT:
Wann : 7-10 uhr Morgens *bb noch nass *
Wo : Fehmarn natürlich Marienleuchte
Wetter : Bewölkt + 2 Wind Süd
Fisch: 0  Aba ein haufn Pisse gehabt
Wer: Ich alleine mit'm BB und ein anderer Angler den ich nicht kannte ( 0 Fisch sah so aus )
Bemerkung: Fast keine Drift nur leichte Süd drift
Naya bei fragen .. Fragt mich 
Ich werde nachher noch ma los bzw. Jetz.. 
Und heute abend noch mal Puttgarden Mole meine Ecke 
Hade


----------



## fischlandmefo (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> Soo Moin ers ma ..
> War vor 10 minuten aufm wasser BERICHT:
> Wann : 7-10 uhr Morgens *bb noch nass *
> Wo : Fehmarn natürlich Marienleuchte
> ...


Wie fängt man denn ein "haufn Pisse"???;+|rolleyes Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ohh kleenner Schreibfehler 
Bisse *peinlich peinlich*


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Wie fängt man denn ein "haufn Pisse"???;+|rolleyes Gruß vom Fischland!!!




ha ha, hab mich auch schon gefragt, was er wohl meint |supergri auf "bisse" bin ech gar nicht gekommen


----------



## larsgerkens (31. März 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

war acuh heute vormittag von 10-12 in WH
beim rauspaddeln 2 anfasser gehabt, dann 2 std rumgepaddelt und nicht einen Piss  mehr gehabt.....bei mir is anscheinend der wurm drin...
köder: snaps schwarz/weiß, blau und gufi: braun, blau, grün...
gruß
lars


----------



## Twister Bine (4. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin moin,

Das Dreamteam (Bine&Benji) waren gestern unterwegs.

Wann:   gestern (03.04.2008) von 13:30-19:30 Uhr
Wetter: anfangs stark bewölkt, später aufgelockert mit 
           sonnigen Abschnitten   
Wind:   N-NW 3 Bft
Tiefe:   bis 10 m
Köder:  dies und das |supergri
Fisch:   Benji 8 Dorsch  49-59 cm
           Bine 4 Dorsche 49, 58, 58 und 67 cm  

Es war ein klasse Angeltag wie er perfekter garnicht sein konnte. Wetter, Strömung, Welle...alles hat gepaßt und wir hatte eine Menge Spaß, wie man auf den Bilder erkennen kann.

LG Bine & Benji


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (4. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin moin,
das sieht ja super aus Petri Heil.
Verratet Ihr uns auch wo Ihr sie gefangen habt?
Ich wollte am Sonntag eventuel auch ein bischen paddeln, aber die Wettervorhersage ist nicht gerade gut. 
gruß Torsten


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@ Bine:  Er paddelt wieder, kann aber im Moment nicht ins Netz, um zu schreiben:Marco
Heute waren wir zwei vor Dahme unterwegs, aber ausser viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft war nicht viel.
KH61 war auch da, aber die haben in Rosenfelde geboatet.
Grüße auch an Gernangler, hoffe Ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen  :q

Peter


----------



## Dierk01 (5. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

[Grüße auch an Gernangler, hoffe Ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen  :q
Peter[/quote]

Hallo Peter, 
danke für die Grüße, 
ja wir sind gut angekommen. 
Ich wünsch euch morgen Fette Heringe...

Dierk


----------



## Angelgeiler (6. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moinmoin,

War heute mit Stockel 26 in Wh Unterwegs. 

Wann: 6.30- 9.30Uhr
Wind: Schräg auflandig mit viel Strömung
Köder: Dorschbombe gelb-orange, Gufi
Fänge: Stockel 2 Dorsche um die 50cm, ich 4 Dorsche von 50 - 65cm

Waren heute allein auf der Ostsee nur der Strand war von anderen Mefo-anglern überbevölkert. Wir mussten ziemlich weit raus auf ca. 7m um überhaupt Fischkontakt zu bekommen. Aufgrund der starken Strömung durften wir am Schluss noch einen ordentlichen Fußmarsch zum Auto zurücklegen:v
Trotzdem war es ein absolut genialer Morgen mit meinen ersten Fischen in diesem Jahr:vik:
Das muss unbedingt wiederholt werden!!!


----------



## pohlk (7. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Aber gut genährt der eine, wenn ich da an meinen letzten 75er denke. Der war wohl noch vom Laichgeschäft geplättet...


----------



## Jurgos (7. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ist schon zwei Tage her, waren aber auch zwei Leos die ich gefangen habe. Weiß nicht, ob das irgendwie zusammen hängt.

Bin schon am Freitag Abend nach WH gefahren und bei gemütlichem Regentrommeln auf dem Kombidach seelenruhig eingeschlafen. |schlaf:

Ursprünglich hatte ich vor gaaaaanz früh aufs Wasser zu gehen... Irgendwie hielt mich das gemütliche Geprassel, das mich am Abend in den Schlaf gesungen hatte, am Morgen länger in meiner gemütlichen Koje - der Regen hatte NICHT aufgehört und ich war NICHT mit der Dämmerung auf dem Wasser (Asche, Schande und Fischschleim auf mein Haupt).

Gegen 09:00 Uhr kam ein Freund zu seiner Jungfernfahrt und wir machten uns vom Parkplatz aus auf direktem Weg auf zu den Dorschgründen.

Gegen 12:00 Uhr zur Tee- und Brötchenpause zurück am Auto waren die Waden schon etwas dicker aber die Fischgalgen leider immer noch leer. Nicht ein Anfasser.

Wir machten uns mit unseren Booten auf zum Einlauf der Oldenburger Au - ist ein ganz schöner Marsch, aber die Seekarte verhieß einen kurzen Paddelweg zur 10-Meter-Linie. 

In der folgenden halben Stunde zeigte sich mal wieder, dass der Dorsch ein Schwarmfisch sein kann:
Ich finge einen Dorsch von Anfang 40 cm und mein Kollege an der selben Stelle ebenfalls, während ich noch mit meinem Kleinen beschäfftigt war.  Das gleiche Spiel  nicht viel weiter in  umgekehrter Reihenfolge mit je einem schönen Dorsch von eben über 60 cm. Davor, danach, daneben, darunter, darüber nichts und rein gar nichts.

Leider kann ich keine genauen Angaben zur Wassertiefe machen, aber es waren ca. 6-7 Meter. Aufgrund von Strömung und Wind hatten wir bei unserer nächsten Tiefenpeilung schon weit mehr als 10 Meter und keine Fische mehr. 

Als wir am späten Nachmittag vom Wasser gingen, hätte man wohl ein typisches Bild zweier geschaffter und sehr zufriedener  Bellybooter (= Verrückter) sehen können :vik:.

*
Wann:* Sa 05. April 09:30 - 17:00 Uhr
* Wind: *Schräg auflandig später fast Ententeich - leichte Strömung von west
* Köder: *Eri-Jigs - Gufi: schwarz-grau, glitter-braun, neongelb-grün (nichts auf Blech oder ähnl.)
*Fänge:* Zusammen je 2 Dorsche Anfang 40 cm und 2 Dorsche Anfang 60 cm

Zusatzfang: Ein wunderschöner Angeltag mit kalten Fingern und breitem Grinsen!


----------



## MichaelB (7. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

so unterschiedlich kann das sein...

De_Mischi und ich waren Freitag auf dem Wasser, ich ab 16Uhr und Michi ab 18Uhr, und haben zusammen 26 Dorsche erwischt.

Auffällig war, daß auf Blech eher kleinere gingen, die guten Größen allesamt auf Gummi.

gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelgeiler (8. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Das blöde an unserer Angeltour war leider, dass die Strömung zu stark war, um bei den Fischen zu bleiben. In diesem Fall wäre ein GPS wohl ganz gut gewesen, um die Fangstelle zu markieren. Denn jedesmal wenn ich einen Dorsch am Band hatte, driftete ich im Drill ab und ich hatte keine Zeit den Anker zu werfen. Das muss nächstes mal anders laufen.!
Man hat sehr stark gemerkt, dass die Dorsche Schwarmfische sind und man sie richtig suchen muss. Besonders wenn die Sonne schon höher steht.
Gruß Michel


----------



## Jurgos (8. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

[...Denn jedesmal wenn ich einen Dorsch am Band hatte, driftete ich im Drill ab und ich hatte keine Zeit den Anker zu werfen. Das muss nächstes mal anders laufen.!...[/quote]

Ging mir genauso, wenn auch nur bei den kleinen beiden kleinen. Als die beiden größeren Dorsche gemeinsam auftauchten, warf ich schon im Drill den Anker - blitzschnell reagiert, Stelle gesichert... dachte ich, doch man solle schon die Flügel ausklappen, wenn man einen leichten Anker hat und sich über Sandgrund befindet...

Habe euren Bericht übrigens (nur ganz leicht neidisch) im Bellyboot-Mitangel-Vermittlung-Thread gelesen - schöner  Fang!#6

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## DerBorder (9. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

Waren gestern 08.04.08 in Dahme (KönigBussie und Ich).
Zeit: 17:00 - 21:10
Wind: 4 aus NNW Boen 5
Strömung: 5 cm/s anlandig
Temperatur: 12,5 später 2,5°C

Fang:... 27 Dorsche #6 von 44- 62 cm ,3 zurück, 1 beim "booten" verloren.

Extras: man watt hab´n wir für´n |supergri SPASS |supergri gehabt.
Schöne Grüsse #h an die Strandläufer  die uns ein wenig belächelt haben beim anlanden...ABER WIR HABEN FISCH...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Seatrout64 (10. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin, moin zusammen,:vik:

gestern WH 16:00-18:00 Uhr, 5 Dorsche einer von 2,5 kg dabei, 3 mitgenommen, erst fast windstill dann leider ordentliche Schauerboen aus SO, O mit einer mäßigen Strömung.
Waren noch zwei weitere Sportsfreunde einer mit Pontoon und Belly unterwegs, der Bellyangler soll ganz gut Dorsch gezogen haben.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Reppi (10. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Heute WH...von 16:00-19:00 ; fast kein Wind aber Hammerströmung..( bin platt)
Und alles für 2 Dorsche ( Ü60) und 3 Anfasser...
3-4 BB noch gesehen; alle so 2-6 Fische; also hartes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## DerMayor (10. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Sorry das ich hier frage aber hier leseen eig. alle die ganze Zeit mit! Lohnt sich das Befischen der Strände Schönhagen/WEidefeld und Damp mit dem BB ohne Fischfinder? Will nämlich auf Jungfernfahrt gehen, habe aber keinen Fischfinder. Soll ich nach Gefühl und geschätzter Tiefe fischen??#c

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



> Lohnt sich das Befischen der Strände Schönhagen/WEidefeld und



Lohnt sich immer ! Einen Fishfinder haben die wenigsten von uns.
PS.Viel Spass hier#6


----------



## DerMayor (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Dankööööööö#h


----------



## larsgerkens (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

gestern: wh 16-19.15 uhr!! genau wie reppi zwei hart erarbeitete dorsche! auf gummi ging bei mir nix, außer 2 anfassern... erst als ich beim reinpaddeln wieder ins flacherer um die 2-3 m kam, konnte ich noch 2 auf kupferfarbendes eisen überlisten  ... 55, 65 cm ! war hart erkämpfter fisch!!
gruß an reppi: hat die luft noch gereicht?

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## cozmo (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

na wa der reppi fischen!! das ja mal wieder nen ding.|krach:

kannst mal ne meldung machen wenn du wieder los willst:vik:


----------



## dat_geit (11. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Sorry das ich hier frage aber hier leseen eig. alle die ganze Zeit mit! Lohnt sich das Befischen der Strände Schönhagen/WEidefeld und Damp mit dem BB ohne Fischfinder? Will nämlich auf Jungfernfahrt gehen, habe aber keinen Fischfinder. Soll ich nach Gefühl und geschätzter Tiefe fischen??#c
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort!



War gestern in Schönhagen draussen. Dort ist man mit dem Belly noch ne wirkliche Attraktion.

Nach harten Kampf mit den Elementen 3 Leos auf ca. 4m Tiefe mit Snaps, einer davon auf Springerfliege eigens für Dorsch entworfen in Rot/Schwarz.

Du fährst am besten direkt am großen Parkplatz raus und orientierst dich an den Farben des Wassers unter dir.

Zunächst hell/flach ca. 1-1,5m Tief, dann dunkler 2-3m tief, dann noch ne Spur dunkler Tiefe zwischen 4-5m. Distanz ca. 350m.

Zur Orinetierung mal zur Mole Olpenitz peilen. Wenn du meinst auf Höhe der Molenspitze zu sein, liegst du Gold richtig.

Es sei denn es bläst mit über 3 aus Ost, dann kommste da nur noch mit Motor hin.#d

Vergiss nen Anker nicht, macht die Sache entspannter.

Köder dort am besten Snaps und Gummifische. Dorsche fraßen alles vom Seeringler bis zur Krabbe.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast melde dich.

Andy


----------



## Reppi (12. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



> hat die luft noch gereicht


Moin Lars ! 
Mensch da paddelt man ohne nach dem AB zu fragen nebenher..
Also Luft im BB hat ausgereicht; aber die Kondition läßt nach..


----------



## Jurgos (12. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Reppi schrieb:


> ...Also Luft im BB hat ausgereicht; aber die Kondition läßt nach..



Tja Reppi, es gibt da so einen Spruch mit dem dem jünger werden, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf...

Herzliche Grüß
Jürgen


----------



## vazzquezz (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Heute morgen zwischen 6:15 - 7:45, Dahme TP:

4 Küchendorsche, 1 Nemo, 2 Aussteiger auf Kopyto-Orangeglitter-Grün.

:vik: 

3. Ausfahrt - 3. mal Fisch - BELLY RULEZ!

V.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Heute von 14:30 bis 17:30 in Dahme mit dem Kajak unterwegs, habe die Strecke vom TP bis zur Räucherei mit Deeprunner Abgeschleppt, hatte dabei zwei Anfasser, konnte nicht verwerten, auf der Rückdrift mit Gummi gelb orange glitzer einen ganz kleinen und einen gerade maßigen Dorsch( sehr schlank vom Laichen)..schwimmen wieder.Dann kam eine Sauwetterfront, und ich brachte erst mal mein Equipment an Land, und hab noch´n bisschen geübt auf dem Kajak herumzuklettern.
Fazit: Viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft, leider ohne Fisch, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. PS. Der TP machte heute seinem Namen alle Ehre, alles voller schwarzer Aliens....ganz in Gummi|rolleyes

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ..... hatte dabei zwei Anfasser, konnte nicht verwerten .....
> 
> Peter





Dann hast Du was verkehrt gemacht  |supergri |supergri ( Insider )

Na, Schuten-Piet - so hast Du doch wenigstens 'nen feinen Tag gehabt :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Heute von 14:30 bis 17:30 in Dahme mit dem Kajak unterwegs, habe die Strecke vom TP bis zur Räucherei mit Deeprunner Abgeschleppt, hatte dabei zwei Anfasser, konnte nicht verwerten, auf der Rückdrift mit Gummi gelb orange glitzer einen ganz kleinen und einen gerade maßigen Dorsch( sehr schlank vom Laichen)..schwimmen wieder.Dann kam eine Sauwetterfront, und ich brachte erst mal mein Equipment an Land, und hab noch´n bisschen geübt auf dem Kajak herumzuklettern.
> Fazit: Viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft, leider ohne Fisch, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. PS. Der TP machte heute seinem Namen alle Ehre, alles voller schwarzer Aliens....ganz in Gummi|rolleyes
> 
> Peter


 
heute 6:00 bis ca 13:00 uhr (allerdings mit nem knallroten gummiboot!) und vazzquezz in sichtweite  mit allem was die köderbox hergab, der start war super, drei würfe drei dorsche 48-61cm und VOLL mit krebsen danach sehr schleppend (nicht die angelmethode sondern die fänge...) ...
bis mittag hatten wir dann zu zweit 15 Dorsche, einige nocht mit resten (oder ansätzen??!??) laich versehen aber alle gut genährt und rund!

tiefen: morgens 4-6 m 
mittags bis ca 11m und sehr sehr vereinzelt!!

aber viele viiieeele männer in gummianzügen |kopfkrat|bigeyes

greetz


----------



## vazzquezz (13. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Boot angler: #h 

V.


----------



## fimo (22. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Moin,

heute war ich mit dem Belly auf dem Atlantik und zwar in der Galway Bay. Der Wetterbericht stimmte. Am Wochenende war es recht windig und gestern Abend kehrte Flaute ein. Heute war es auch den ganzen Tag recht ruhig, so dass ich heute Abend zum BellyBoaten einen Atlantik ala Ententeich vorfand. Zur erst pilkte ich auf ca. 25 m ohne Erfolg. Machte aber ueberhaupt nix. Drei Seehunde waren in meiner Naehe immer wieder am auftauchen und herumschauen. Einer schipperte immer in einem gewissen Abstand 1,5 Stunden mit mir mit. Beim Auftauchen schaute Seehundi immer in meine Richtung - manchaml war er recht nah am Belly. Ich hatte ein wenig Angst, dass der sich mal beim Tauchgang den Pilker schappen koennte - war aber glucklicherweise nicht so. Und dann waren vor mir auf einmal zwei Papageientaucher, welche auch ein wenig tauchen. Generell sah es aber mehr so aus, als naehmen die ein erquicktes Bad. Basstoelpel kreisten durch die Luft und stiessen ins Wasser. Immer noch Fisch-los aber gluecklich ueber all die Tierchen paddelte ich wieder Richtung Strand und musste feststellen, dass unweit von mir, dass Wasser zu kochen schienn. Nun hatte ich leider nur eine 2 m Bootsrute zum Pilken dabei. Ich schmiss mehr schlecht als recht den unruhigen Fleck an und hatte meine diesjaehrig erste Makrele am zappeln. Noch ein paar "Wuerfe" und Nr. Zwei. Der Schwarm zog weiter, ich schipperte sehr zufrieden wieder an Land. 
Es war ein einfach herrlicher Abend.

Ahoi und viele Gruesse, fimo


----------



## sundeule (22. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Mensch Fimo,
da wird mir ja ganz anders, wenn ich Atlantik und Bellyboat in Verbindung bringe ...
Kannst Du bitte noch ein wenig zum Thema Sicherheit schreiben? Ahnungslos und vom fernen Ostseestrand hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass so etwas gesund ist.

Eine schöne Schilderung des irischen Atlantik-Zoos #6


----------



## fimo (22. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@ sundeule: Ein paar Zeilen zur Sicherheit auf See, speziell in meinem Fall auf dem Atlantik, sind hier nachzulesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2024235&postcount=22 
Kurz: Es gilt Wind, Wetter, Tide, Felskanten im Auge zu behalten. Habe nun auch 60 m Ankerleine, was nicht schaden kann.
Ahoi fimo.
PS: Meinen Kollegen hier sind Hornhechte (garfish) leider unbekannt; zumindest als Faenge - mal schauen, ob ich welche erwische. Makrelen sind aber auch sehr lecker...


----------



## sundeule (22. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi Fimo,

grad eben habe ich es gelesen. Danke und schön gesund bleiben:g


----------



## DerBorder (25. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin #h

War gestern mit K. Bussie los

Wo: Dahme
Wann: 17:00-19:30
Wetter: geht so, etwas Sonne, später Wolken
Wind: angeblich 3-4 ESE, war aber eher 4-5
Strömung: 10-15 cm/s anlandig
Fänge: 10 Dorsche von 48 - 61 

Kommentar: War echt schwierig in die Ostsee und noch schwieriger wieder raus zu kommen . K.Bussie 3 Vollduschen, ich 4 Vollduschen. Die See war recht unruhig |uhoh: . Der Fisch hatte mal wieder super Kampfgeist :vik:. Am Strand lagen tausende Seesterne.

Danke Thomas für den gelungenen Bellynachmittag #6

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MichaelB (25. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

und wir dachten, daß wir die einzigen beiden Irren gestern gewesen seien #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (26. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So, gerade aus Dahme (TP) zurück.
Trotz Ententeichs und Sonne pur, konnten wir leider keinen einzigen Leo überlisten. Haben alles ausprobiert, was die Kiste hergab, aber nix hat funktioniert!!!! :c:c
Es waren noch 5 weitere BB's auf dem Wasser und ebenfalls hat keiner was gefangen!!!!!!

Naja, wenigstens konnten wir das schöne Wetter genießen!!!:q

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## vazzquezz (26. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@macmarco: War das Netz noch da?

V.


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

das Netz ist Donnerstag schon gezogen worden |uhoh:

Das mit dem Absch.... önwettern liegt nicht am Netz 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Trotz Ententeichs und Sonne pur, konnten wir leider keinen einzigen Leo überlisten.


Wat Marco schon wieder Schneider ??? Du lernst dat Angeln auch nicht mehr,,, |jump: ....Duck und Wech....


----------



## goeddoek (26. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat Marco schon wieder Schneider ??? Du lernst dat Angeln auch nicht mehr,,, |jump: ....Duck und Wech....



:q#6

Dor is woll watt mit an, Marco  :q

Sollen der Onkel Schuten-Piet und ich Dir das mal zeigen - so mit Schwarzwusel als Gast-Dozent ?

:q :q :q :q


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@marco, soll ich was sagen?:vik::q:vik:


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hätte mich doch lieber ins BB gequetscht...
F-Puff war auch nen Reinfall.....nach Jevenstedt gedüst-geschl. Veranstaltung.....dann weiter nach Kleinvollstedt (kannte ich auch nur vom Hörensagen)- Veranstaltung....
Als wir dann den 2. Teich in Kl.V. gefunden hatten, war dieser auch fast voll....lustlos dann 2 kleine ( habe ich noch nie so klein gesehen...) verhaftet und früh zurück..


----------



## fimo (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

.... Moin Moin, bin gerade von meinem BellyAusflug zurück (Galway Bay bei Spiddal). 1 * Pollack (ca. 60 cm). Und 4 * Makrele auf einen Streich: 3 auf das Makrelen-Vorfach und 1 auf Pilker. Was für ein Getüddel... 
|wavey: Ahoi, fimo


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

waren heute morgen von 5:45 bis ca 10:00 auf der ostsee ecke TP_DH LT und haben die leo´s gesucht...
mageres ergebniss: 2 zum mitnehmen, 2 aus den händen geglitten, zwei gute verloren 

aber farbe ins gesicht bekommen..

totaler ewntenteich, null drift..

greetz


----------



## cozmo (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

gestern kieler umkreis , nen freund mit belly los. mehrere fische, einen von 94 cm und 16 pfund:m:m


----------



## gallus (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> gestern kieler umkreis , nen freund mit belly los. mehrere fische, einen von 94 cm und 16 pfund:m:m




@ cozmo

zu so einem fisch kann man doch etwas mehr schreiben,oder?;+


----------



## cozmo (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

na kann ich ja nicht machen
habe den ja nciht gefangen


----------



## Micky (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich war Samstag in Weißenhaus (7.00 - 11.00 Uhr) in Weißenhaus mit nem Kleinboot raus, nachdem mich mein Nachbar morgens wildklingelnd aus dem Bett geholt hat. Hatten 7 Stück zwischen 50 und 74cm, 1 untermaßigen zurück und etliche Aussteiger. Bellys habe ich keine gesehen, dafür aber endlich mal wieder die WASCHUPO, die gegen 12.00 Uhr eifrig kontrolliert hat. Ob es an deren Erscheinen gelegen hat, jedenfalls fuhren einige Boote schnurstracks zurück zum Strand...


----------



## macmarco (27. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Vazzquess: Ja die waren noch dort....Der Fischer war sogar gegen 15.00 h dort und hat sie entleert!!! Konnte leider nicht sehen, ob was drin war...|bigeyes

@ den Rest: Ihr seid doch blöd!!!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Vazzquess: Ja die waren noch dort....Der Fischer war sogar gegen 15.00 h dort und hat sie entleert!!! Konnte leider nicht sehen, ob was drin war...|bigeyes
> 
> @ den Rest: Ihr seid doch blöd!!!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Ooooch Marco.. nicht weinen#d kannst doch jetzt im Strandkorb sitzen (Insider) |supergri|supergri

PETER


----------



## AlBundy (28. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> ... konnten wir leider keinen einzigen Leo überlisten. Haben alles ausprobiert, was die Kiste hergab, aber nix hat funktioniert!!!! :c:c
> Es waren noch 5 weitere BB's auf dem Wasser und ebenfalls hat keiner was gefangen!!!!!!...
> 
> Gruß
> Marco #h


 
Moin Marco,

dein Auto hab ich auf dem Parkplatz gesehen. Und das du auf dem Wasser "rumgegammelt"  hast, konnte ich mit dem Feldstecher auch ausmachen. #d #h

Ich hatte vier zum mitnehmen, drei dürfen weiterwachsen und fünf hatten unwahrscheinliches Glück ...schon nach nur 2m! 
Mann musste natürlich die ganze Zeit die Flossen bewegen! ...:m

Kannst mir ja mal deine Nummer geben, via PN!
(...für's nächste Mal)


----------



## macmarco (28. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Peter: den nehme ich auch das nächste mal mit!!!!!:q:q

@Alex: Die sollst du doch bekommen.... Und dann nächste mal bescheid geben... ab und zu muss man sich doch mal was abschauen! :q:q


----------



## AlBundy (29. April 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



			
				macmarco;2032403
 
@Alex: ...Und dann nächste mal bescheid geben... ab und zu muss man sich doch mal was abschauen! ;):q:q[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Na logisch Marco, gerne doch.
> Mach ich ja auch nicht anders! ##


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ort: WH
Uhrzeit: 17-21:30 Uhr
Wind: Ententeich
Fang: bis 19 uhr gar nix, dann der erste leo um 19:30,dann zwischen 20:30 und 21:30 insgesamt noch 8 weitere schöne 50+ dorsche
Köder: alles auf rot (Blech und gummi)
Bemerkung: nicht so gut wie letztes jahr um diese zeit. krabben im magen der dorsche recht klein (noch nicht genug nahrung da?). die schlepp-und bootsangler hatten soweit ich das sehen konnte auch nix dolles. werd heute noch mal angreifen...

gruß bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: freitag, 02.05, 18.30-22.00 uhr
wo: dahme leuchtturm
was: 14 leos davon NUR 3 zum mitnehmen
köder: alle gummis

fisch war bei sonne, ententeich und null drift fast nicht zu bekommen. erst mit zunehmender dunkelheit kam fisch und auch die bisse.

fazit: geiler abend mit viel kontakten abr eine richtige sternstunde in dahme ist schon ewigkiten her#h


----------



## Bellyangler (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

wann: sa,3.5.
wo:WH
Wind: Ententeich
Fang: 1 Horni, 11 Leos 
Köder: blech und gummi
Bemerkung: alle dorsche bissen erst ab 19:30. mit zunehmender Dunkelheit kamen die Bisse weit draußen. auch einige sehr schöne dabei (65+). insgesamt aber auch 7 Aussteiger #q ! 

gruß bellyangler


----------



## cozmo (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

keine dosche da oder was???


----------



## Luiz (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

machen die bellyboat angler pause oder warum kommt hier nichts mehr?


----------



## macmarco (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Weil alle dabei sind und Hornis fischen :q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Weil alle dabei sind und Hornis fischen :q:q:q


Oder weil sie Kajak fahren  :q:q:q
Peter


----------



## macmarco (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Oder sie räuchern alle die Fische....|supergri
Aber bei diesem Wetter lass ich mir lieber ein Stück Fleisch vom Grill geben!|supergri|supergri(bervor ich selber das Stück Fleisch bin auf der Ostsee, was gegrillt wird|rolleyes)


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Fehlende Fangmeldungen liegen doch bestimmt nur daran, dass nur jeder Zweite ein Laptop auf dem Kahn hat |supergri

Samstag: 14 gute Leos in der Tromper Wieck plus ca. 5/6 kleinere um 40.
die Hälfte hatte über 60 - ein 69 war dabei, wie auch jeweils bei zwei Touren am Anfang der letzten Woche.

Ansonsten ist jetzt genug gedorscht und die Hechte dürfen auch mal mit dem Bellyboat spielen. Ich konnte im Strelasund mehrere schöne Hechte mit der Fliegenrute fangen. Ein Metertier war auch dabei und hat für richtig Spaß gesorgt.


----------



## Luiz (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

dickes petri!


----------



## nordlicht68 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So, nu war mal wieder etwas Zeit ...

Wann:14.05.
Ort: Paulsgrund
Uhrzeit: 19.30-22.00Uhr
Wind: 2-3 NO
Fang: 3 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Dazu noch 2 Hornis von ca. 60 cm
Köder: Blinker Rot Silber (sehr schlank)

Alle Fisch habe zwischen 20 und 21 Uhr gebissen. Dazu ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang ...


----------



## BB-cruiser (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin ich habe mir mal Paulsgrund vom Himmel aus angesehen da soll es wirklich Dorsche geben ?;+ Nichts für ungut


----------



## magnus12 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

nochmal: es heißt *Sand*aal und nicht Steinaal #4

#h


----------



## nordlicht68 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Nicht das im Süden Deutschlands. Es gibt noch eins ... rechts von Stohl. 

Andreas


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin ich habe mir mal Paulsgrund vom Himmel aus angesehen da soll es wirklich Dorsche geben ?;+ Nichts für ungut



Eigentlich schade um Dich, aber das Du da mal landest  ;+

Ich meine im Himmel |supergri|supergri|supergri
Wieso fliegst Du da so rum?
Sag mal Du Ruderratte, kommst Du eigentlich ganich zum Spanferkel ???   oooch mööönsch legger Pils und Kruste..
Darfst auch mal auf mein Schiff  |supergri|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moinsen ich wollt damit nur sagen das ich alles sehe |bigeyes aber nicht alles esse, ne ne ick muss sporen aufen eigenen Flugzeugträger un de Tiet stimmt nich ,aber vielen Dank für die Einladung Piet ick gleuf ja nich das wir zwe auf die Fregatte Beckmann passen bei all dan Gedöns was Du da angetüddelt hast#d Gruß und guten Hunger Roland #h


----------



## macmarco (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So, frisch wieder angekommen vom TP:

Also, leider waren wir nicht so erfolgreich. Waren von 18.00h bis 22.00 h auf dem Wasser und haben zu zweit 4 Dorsche mitnehmen können (50-55cm), 4 Nemos haben wir zurückgesetzt.|uhoh:

Es war heute nix zu machen... Gefühlt war es so, als wenn keine Fische dort waren, erst gegen halb zehn fingen wir an zu fangen...

Hornies konnten wir auch keine fangen, ob welche da waren???

Dazu kommt, dass der Fischer dort Stellnetze aufgestellt hat, die es nicht gerade erleichtern, mit dem BB zu fischen #q#q#q


@ Alex u. Micha: Wünsche euch morgen viel Petri und macht es besser als wir heute #6

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moinsen so ist das eben, selbst die Selbstmörder sterben irgendwann aus .Man sollte auch mal zu neuen Ufern starten ich halte die ehemaligen Hotspots für überfischt .Gruß Roland


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen so ist das eben, selbst die Selbstmörder sterben irgendwann aus .Man sollte auch mal zu neuen Ufern starten ich halte die ehemaligen Hotspots für überfischt .Gruß Roland




Da könntest Du recht haben..:q:q lass uns das bei ´nem Käffchen an einem konspirativen Ort (im 2. OG) besprechen 

Peter


----------



## macmarco (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Da gebe ich euch beiden ja mal recht #6
Aber Peter, ich hätte auch  was dazu sagen können, wenn ihr schon im 2. OG beim Käffchen was besabbelt....#d:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Da gebe ich euch beiden ja mal recht #6
> Aber Peter, ich hätte auch  was dazu sagen können, wenn ihr schon im 2. OG beim Käffchen was besabbelt....#d:q



Ok..Du als eingeweihter..meinetwegen..oder was sagst du dazu Roland? |supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## macmarco (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Roland wird doch bestimmt niiiiiix dagegen haben, oder ???? *zwinkerzwinker*


----------



## cozmo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

würde mich freuen wenn ich malwieder was von den bellyfängen lesen würde!!!|gr:


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



cozmo schrieb:


> würde mich freuen wenn ich malwieder was von den bellyfängen lesen würde!!!|gr:



Geht bald wieder los.... Ich geb mal einen Tip.... Ihr solltet euch lieber auf die späten Nachmittagsstunden sowie die Abendstunden konzentrieren. Die Dorsche stehen zu weit draussen und kommer erst sehr spät in unser Gebiet....


----------



## BB-cruiser (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moinsen nach Groß Grönau das scheint ja ne Anglerhochburg zusein grundsätzlich habe ich gegen nix was außer Coffee in black :vwenn es die Zeit zuläßt komme ich gerne mal wieder auf ein Käffchen vorbei mein Schutenprinz .ich wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen und nicht traurig sein falls ihr nichts Brauchbares fangt, das Schweinchen ist bestimmt sehr legger und es kann nicht mehr weglaufen mit der Stange im Mors .Ich grüße alle die dabei sind, und auch die Anderen die nicht dabei sind |wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moinsen nach Groß Grönau das scheint ja ne Anglerhochburg zusein grundsätzlich habe ich gegen nix was außer Coffee in black :vwenn es die Zeit zuläßt komme ich gerne mal wieder auf ein Käffchen vorbei mein Schutenprinz .ich wünsch euch viel Spaß morgen und nicht traurig sein falls ihr nichts Brauchbares fangt, das Schweinchen ist bestimmt sehr legger und es kann nicht mehr weglaufen mit der Stange im Mors .Ich grüße alle die dabei sind, und auch die Anderen die nicht dabei sind |wavey:



Grönau ist ´ne Art mekka für Angelgläubige :m
Nehmen Deine Wünsche für morgen demütig entgegen :q:q
Werde Dir berichten.
Peter


----------



## Smallmouth (18. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So endlich mal wieder eine Fisch:


wann: mittwoch, 17.09, 17.00-19.30 uhr
wo: dahme riff ( kaum noch Platz zum Parken , die Pferde- koppel wurde vergrößert )
wind : angesagt 2 NO , gefühlte 4 NO gute Welle und gute Strömung ( Muskelkater ohne Ende )
was: 18 leos 45 - 60 cm 
ich : 8 leos
Murrat : 6 leos 
Jens : 4 leos und eine 35 er Trutte 
köder: alle blech und Springerflige schwarz

Alle nicht weit draußen , ich schätze mal zwischen Spinnrutenreichweite und maximal 200 Meter .
Hartes Stück Arbeit bei der Welle und Strömung , einige Fische noch verloren , Jens hat noch 2 weitere Truttchen
longline released . Fisch ist also da , hoffentlich dreht der Wind mal wieder auf West .

Tight lines


----------



## cozmo (18. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

petri zu den fischen. wurde auch zeit dass mal jemand hier was schreibt. die wollten den trööt schon zumachen|bigeyes


----------



## Reppi (19. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Dich gibt es also auch noch.....
Hört sich ja schonmal gut an.......
In 2-3 Wochen werde ich mein Böötchen einmotten und von Zander auf Dorsch umsatteln..


----------



## be1n (19. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

hmm leos & trutten...ja hört sich wirklich gut an

petri#6


----------



## Fishcat23 (19. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*





*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008* 
Wann: 18.9.08 6:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Flo und Ich
Wetter: Sonne kein Wind
Köder: Alles was auf dem BBoat war
Fänge:3 Dorsche 42-75 cm 
Viele Wittelbisse, das Wetter war wohl zu gut.
Der Fischer hatte eine Reihe Netze gestellt, konnte beim einholen keine Fische im Netz sehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Smallmouth (19. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Reppi,


Ja , mich gibt es auch noch , aber leider klappte es mit der Angelei nicht so oft und ich bin auch kein großer Schreiber sondern amüsiere/informiere mich über die ganzen Komentare hier .

Ja die Saison geht jetzt los und sieht auch nicht schlecht 
aus ich hoffe das Wetter und die Fischer lassen uns den schönen Herbst ein wenig in Ruhe geniessen .
Morgen super Wind für Dahme , da wird das Ponton mal wieder klar gemacht und vielleicht trifft man den ein oder anderen dann auch wieder auf dem Wasser .

Leider hat es ja  bei uns beiden mit der Angelei nie gepasst, 
aber das kann ja noch werden . 

Kleine Info noch für die Parkplatzsituation Dahme Riff 
Die Koppel wurde verbreitert so das der Weg zwischen parkenden Autos und neuer Zaun sehr sehr schmal ist .
Bei 5 parkenden Fahrzeugen wird es problematisch ,
ich warte nur auf das Schild ``Absolutes Halteverbot``.#q

Tight lines


----------



## larsgerkens (20. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 18.9.08     11.30-14.30 uhr
Wo: WH
Wer:  Ich
Wetter: bewölkt und ententeich
Köder: gummifisch, grün 30gr
fisch: 5 dorsche zw. 48-65cm und noch ein paar aussteiger

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## macmarco (20. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 20.09.  08.30 bis 14.00 h
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Ich + nen Kollege
Wetter: Sonne und fast null Welle
Köder: Alle was ich dabei hatte 
Fang: Ich 1 Dorsch (50cm) 1 gaaanz kleiner und 3 Aussteiger
        Mein Kollege nüschts

War ein Klasse Wetter heute, nur leider waren die Fische nicht wirklich zu finden


----------



## Smallmouth (21. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi macmarco , 

ich weiß nicht ob du es warst oder dein Kollege, mit dem ich noch gesprochen habe , aber es war wirklich nicht einfach gestern .

Das was ich gestern betrieben habe fällt eigentlich in die Rubrik Kleinbootfahren , denn alle Fische die ich gestern hatte 
waren hart erschleppt mit dem Ponton / 2 PS Honda plus 2 x 5+ und 10+ ft Mann's Wobbler links und rechts .
Angefangen am TP in Dahme Richtung Leuchtturm ( hinter den Netzen:v).
Erster Fisch erst nach 20 min in Höhe Leuchturm .
Alle anderen dann am Riff ( vor  den Netzen ) .
Die Belly- und Kleinbootangler am Riff hatten kaum 
Fisch und mußten mit Jig und Mefoblinker alles geben um 
an den einen oder andern Leo zu kommen . Ich hatte dann auch mal gejigt und geblinkert , aber auch mit null Erfolg .
Kaum wurden die Köder geschleppt hatte ich auch wieder Fisch . 
Auf dem Rückweg dann das gleiche Bild bis auf Höhe Leuchtum Fischkontakt und dann bis zum TP Dahme null .

Trotzdem super Tag , Sonne , null Welle und am Schluß doch noch 12 schöne Leos . 

Tigh lines


----------



## cozmo (21. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

reppi du altes lasso. na lange nichtsmehr von dir gehört!!! ich hatte dir ja schonmal angeboten dass wir zusammen losdüsen. aber anscheinend hast du zu viel zu tun!!!:vik:


----------



## macmarco (21. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Smallmouth:  Hey... unterhalten haben wir uns, das ist richtig...
Aber du warst dann ja doch erfolgreicher als wir! Das ist doch schön #6

Nächstes mal fahren wir dann mal zusammen raus 

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## Reppi (22. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



> aber anscheinend hast du zu viel zu tun



Zander und Brassen wird weniger und dann kommt wieder BB; melde mich dann !


----------



## Bellyangler (24. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 20.09.  17.00- 20.15 uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: mein Bruder, mein Vater und ich
Wetter: Sonne und Ententeich
Köder: Twister, Blinker
Fang: Bruder 1, Vater 3, ich 1 (alle zw. 50-55)

Bermerkung: die Fische bissen vorsichtig und nur vereinzelt. erst bei vollkommender Dunkelheit mehr Fische, leider 5 Aussteiger

gruß bellyangeler


----------



## Angelgeiler (27. September 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

moinsen allerseits,

War heute morgen in wh am eitz mit belly draußen. 
Was soll ich sagen ganze 3 Aussteiger gehabt sonst nix!
Weiß auch nich was da schief gelaufen is, war weit genug draußen aber man musste die Dorsche richtig suchen.
Alle haben auf Gufi gebissen.
Als ich dann am strand war hab ich ein zischen von meinem Belly Boot gehört:v
Da war der Tag natürlich gelaufen. Nu is das Boot bei Kalle in Neustadt in Reparatur.....Hoffentlich dauert das net so lange#q#q#q


----------



## DerBorder (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

Wann: 06.10. 16.30- 20.30 uhr
Wo: Dahme LT
Wer: Königbussie + meinereiner
Wetter: Sonne und leichte Wellen Wind NNO
Köder: Twister
Fang: 12, 1 wieder zurück 47 - 60 cm

Bemerkungen: War mal wieder schön raus zu kommen. Nach langer abstinetz ist der Muskelkater garantiert|rolleyes.


----------



## Bellyangler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin.
War gestern in WH 1530-1930 Uhr. Außer mir nur noch kleiner Fischkutter, der seine Stellnetze geliftet und iweder gesetzt hat. Kam mir vor wie der alte Mann und das Meer.
Okay, 8 Leos, davon 3 gute 60er, 2 45er und 3 untermaßig.
Alle auf Blinker silberblau und Twister japanrot. Die kleineren bissen erst ab Dämmerung, der letzte 100m vom Ufer.
Es geht aufwärts, Jungs.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Das wollte ich lesen!!! Am Sa gehts rund #6#6#6


----------



## Fishcat23 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 08.10.08 6:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Thorsten und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus S-SO 4
Köder: Gufi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge:Thorsten 3 Leos ( 65,62,59cm ), Ich 6 Leos (72,71,64,62,60,57cm) drei im Drill verlohren.
Fangtiefe: 4-6m Muschelbank
Die Jungs stehen gut im Fleisch und haben power ohne ende.:q


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 12.10.  15.45 - 18.30
Wo: Dahme TP
Wer: Belly_Gaga und ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus SW 2-3
Köder: Alles was wir dabei hatten
Fänge: Ich 1 (gaaanz kleiner), Belly_Gaga 1 Dorsch (55cm) und 1 Mefo (releast)

Es war nüschts zu machen!! Ganz vereinzelt Anfasser bzw auch Aussteiger  gehabt...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Es war nüschts zu machen!! Ganz vereinzelt Anfasser bzw auch Aussteiger  gehabt...



Wie jetzt ???


Bine sah das aber gaannzzz anders |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich mein, O.K. wir "Küstenläufer" haben geloost, aber echte BB -Kapitäninnen :m
waren doch erfolgreich |kopfkrat|supergri

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Deichkind (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@macmarco

kann das auch nicht so ganz bestätigen denn am 11.09 lief es auf der gesamten strecke sehr gut

Wann: 11.10.08 7:30 - 12:00
Wo: irgendwo in und bei Dahme 
Wer: andreasg und ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus S-SW 4, in böen 5/6
Köder: GuFi
Fänge: zusammen 12 gute leos, 2 released und einige verloren

Fazit: feiste fische, derbe stark und reichlich wind ein perfekter angeltag!


----------



## AndreasG (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Deichkind

Du hättest ruhig schreiben können das es am Ende 3 zu 9 für dich stand. |krach:

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Belly_gaga (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ja leider war es gestern nicht so doll,aber es war meine erste mefo auf fliege das war schon geil:q
ein paar tage kälter denn kommt der dorsch von ganz alleine:m


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ???
> 
> 
> Bine sah das aber gaannzzz anders |supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


Bine???Wer ist Bine??? Kenn ich nicht :q
Naja, ich kann ja auch nicht immer was fangen, wollt ja noch Fische zu euch durch kommen lassen


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Deichkind schrieb:


> @macmarco
> 
> kann das auch nicht so ganz bestätigen denn am 11.09 lief es auf der gesamten strecke sehr gut


Dann mal Petri... Aber gestern war echt nicht viel zu machen, selbst die Kleinboote haben nur ganz wenig bekommen, war halt mal so nen Tag, der mal net so lief |rolleyes Aber beim nächsten mal bestimmt :m


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri... Aber gestern war echt nicht viel zu machen, selbst die Kleinboote haben nur ganz wenig bekommen, war halt mal so nen Tag, der mal net so lief |rolleyes Aber beim nächsten mal bestimmt :m


 hallo marco das ist nicht ganz richtig :vik:das eine schlauchboot was in dahme und süssau geschleppt hat :gda gingen übver 20 dorsche ins boot und alle gut der größte ü 70


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo marco das ist nicht ganz richtig :vik:das eine schlauchboot was in dahme und süssau geschleppt hat :gda gingen übver 20 dorsche ins boot und alle gut der größte ü 70


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Saß du etwa in einem der Boote, was abends ans Ufer ran kamen in Dahme???


----------



## rahnschote (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                     12.10.08/08.00-11.00h
Wo:                         Niendorf,von der Hafenmole  schräg
                              raus ,bis an die 10m kante...
Wer:                        Nur Icke...
Wind:                       SSW 4
Köder:                      Gufi in Motoroil,oranger select 35g
Fang:                       2Dorsche(einer Ü60,der andereU40 
                               released


Wollt mal ne neue Stelle testen,Steinriff auf 6m abfallend auf 10m,auf Gufi keinen anfasser,später an der 10 m kante die beiden dorsche kurz hinternander auf pilker...dann nix mehr zu machen!


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

hallo nein mein kollege war das ich war ja ein bischen weiter weg mefos jagen staberhuk :q
er hatte mir nur ne sms geschickt das die truhe reichlich fisch hat :q
lg andre


----------



## Waveman (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Wann: 12.10.08/ Nachmittag
Wo: Dameshöved
Wer: Ich
Köder: Gufi in schwarz/rot 10 cm
Fang: 4 gute Dorsche über 55cm


Wann: 14.10.08/ von Sonnenaufgang bis 09.30 Uhr
Wo: Dameshöved
Wer: Ich
Köder: Twister in schwarz/rot
Fang: 6 Dorsche über 55cm

Wie Deichkind schon schreibt, allesfeiste Fische mit richtig Power - Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht:q

Greetz
Stefan


----------



## Watfischer84 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Gestern mit Cozmo zusammen mit dem Belly los gewesen.
Goile Tour:vik:
Ergebnis 6 Dorsche davon 3 (50-55) mit (2 zu klein und einer von Flo ca. 60 mit Pilz|bigeyes), ca. 10-15 Wittel, eine Stocki und 70 Große Heringe auf Markrelenforfach :vik:
Sahen aber aus wie Sau danach,die Belly auch.


----------



## rahnschote (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                      19.10. Sonntag 08.00-11.00H
Wo:                         Vor Haffkrug...
Wer :                       Lonesome Cowboy...
Wetter:                    Südwind4-5Bft,bedeckt nieselregen...
köder:                      Kopyto motoroil...
Fang:                       2 schöne Dorsche(55+63cm)


Ungemütliches Wetter ,aber was soll mann machen ,wenn es in der Rutenspitze juckt... aber wenigstens 2 schöne drills gehabt,stehen gut im Futter die dorsche und haben jede menge Power...!
Besondere Vorkommnisse:beim Rauspaddeln hat sich ein Neunauge(ca.50cm)an meinem bellyboot festgesaugt|bigeyes
hat sich aber wieder verabschiedet als ich es berührt hab...BB ist wohl unversehrt... Sachen gibts...


----------



## Bellyangler (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 22.10.08 von 6.30 - 11.30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: Bernd und ich
Wetter: Wind SW Stärke 3,5 , später 2
Köder: Twister schwarz und japanrot auf 15 - 18 gr. Bleiköpfen, Mefo-Blinker grün/silber, bau/silber
Fang: 9 Leos, davon 4 released, 1 Mefo 35cm braun, released

Wir hatten uns den Mittwoch morgen ausgesucht, weil endlich mal erträglicher Wind angesagt war. Um 6.30 Uhr waren wir auf dem Wasser, tierische Strömung und trotzdem frischer Südwestwind diagonal über die Bucht, so dass wir im Schutz der Steilküste bleiben mussten. Bernd im Dunklen 4 Aussteiger auf schwarzen Twister, dann einen 35er und einen 45er, der ihm beim Abhaken noch vom Boot sprang.
Bei mir nix!#d Als es hell wurde, auf Blinker silberblau einen 
untermaßigen, kurz darauf mein größter Fisch mit 64 cm.
Dann bis 9.30 Uhr gar nix, Bernd raus an den Strand um ein bisschen zu blinkern, und schon hatte er eine, s.o.
Ich wollte auch schon raus, plötzlich ging`s bei mir los
(ca. 300m vorm Strand). Insgesamt noch 6 Leos zwischen 45 und 56 cm einer 35 released. Wie schon mehrfach von Mitgliedern beschrieben fighten die bis der Arzt kommt, alles kampfstarke, fette Fische die herrliche Drills bescheren. Das lockte Bernd noch mal ins Boot, aber leider hatte er nur noch 2 Aussteiger. Am Ende hatte ich noch Pech, dass ein Großer meine gesamte Montage mitnahm, wahrscheinlich Schnurbruch am Wirbel. #q Wer ihn fängt, schönen Gruß von Bellyangler! #h
Als wir aufhören mussten, war das Meer in der Bucht spiegelglatt. Die beiden Mefo-Angler, die wir noch trafen, werden sicher Erfolg gehabt haben. Würd gern auch mal Bilder einfügen, vielleicht kann mir einer schreiben wie´s geht.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bellyangler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hier noch ´n Foto von den Dorschen!


----------



## Fishcat23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 24.10.08 7:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Bernd und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind aus S-SW 5-6
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge:Bernd 2 Leos und 2 Platte,Ich 10 Leos und 1 Platte 38cm ( 50 -65 cm )|supergri, 6 Leos nach kurzem heftigen Drill ausgeschlitzt ( Wattis ):c
Fangtiefe: 4m Muschelbank
Bernd ist trotz Treibanker mit seinem Schlauchi zu schnell getrieben.
War ein spaßiger Tag, schöne Drills aber etwas weniger Wind hätte es auch getan.
Bin am 28.10. wieder vor Ort.
@ Waveman:
Danke für die Wegbeschreibung zum TP.


----------



## macmarco (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 25.10.08 .... 13.45 - 16.00
Woahme TP
Wer: Ich
Wetter: SW 2-3 später gefühlte 5
Köder: GuFi 
Fänge: 9 Leos, 7 zw. 50 - 55 cm, der Rest schwimmt 
          1  - 40ger Mefo, brau schwimmt wieder 

War ein klasse Tag. Es wurde nur immer schlimmer mit den Wellen (meine Oberschenkel habe ich heute böse gemerkt). AM Anfang war alles gut und es rauhte immer mehr und mehr auf.
Aber ich denke für die kurze Zeit ist es schon richtig gut der Fang:g


----------



## kh61 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo,
denn hast du ja gut gefangen. War für 1,5 Stunden bis 12:00 in Bliesdorf. Habe dann aber wegen Strömung und Wind  aufgegeben :c. Bei ca. 5m Tiefe keinen Fischkontakt, weiter wollte ich bei dem zunehmenden Wind nicht raus. Hätte vielleicht doch nach Dahme kommen sollen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## DerBorder (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

Wann: 26.10.08 .... 11:30 - 14:30
Woahme LT
Wer: Ich und Königbussie
Wetter: SSW 4 später 5
Köder: Twister 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 47 - 54, 1 Aussteiger

Wenn der Regen und der Wind nicht stärker geworden wäre hätten wir noch länger gemacht. Der Fisch war schwer zu finden.


----------



## DerBorder (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin |wavey:

Wann: 26.10.08 .... 11:30 - 14:30
Woahme LT
Wer: Ich und Königbussie
Wetter: SSW 4 später 5
Köder: Twister 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 47 - 54, 1 Aussteiger

Wenn der Regen und der Wind nicht stärker geworden wäre hätten wir noch länger gemacht. Der Fisch war schwer zu finden.


----------



## rahnschote (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann :                       Montag 27.10
Wo :                          Dahme TP (Glaub ich jedenfalls...)
Wer :                         Ich ...
Zeit :                         9.00-12.00H
Wetter:                      West 4 ,später bestimmt 5bft..
Köder :                       Gufi,braun
Fang:                         3 Dorsche(um die 50cm)


Mein erstes mal in Dahme ,hab glaub ich endlich den legendären "TP" gefunden,(wenn der an der Leuchtturmstraße ist auf halber höhe zwischenSeebrücke und Leuchtturm!?!?)Ablandiger wind,wellen von der seite|bigeyesmußt ich mich auch erst mal dran gewöhnen...
Hatte viele Fehlbisse auf Kopyto,bestimmt7-8,einen hab ich noch beim landen verloren,auch ca.50cm,hätten alles geschwister sein können...waren aber alle sehr schlank und hatten nichts im Magen.Haben alle so 300-400m vor Land gebissen


----------



## Fishcat23 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 24.10.08 7:30 - 13:30
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Thorsten, Bastie und Ich
Wetter: sonnig, Wind aus WSW 5
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge: Thorsten 4Leos , Bastie 1 Leo, Ich 8 Leos #6
5 Fische auf Wattis im Drill verloren, die Größe war super,keiner unter 55cm, der Größte 75 cm. Juhu war das ein Brocken.
Bastie hat nach 2h aufgegeben Wellen und Strömung waren für sein RTV zu stark. #q#q
Die Fishcat Pontonboote von Thorsten und mir sind bei dem Wetter echt von Vorteil.:vik:


----------



## Malla (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Am Samstag NAchmittag/Abend vor Steinbeck einige Seemeilen gemacht. Nur sehr vereinzelt Dorsche gefangen. Viele Netze weit draußen. Die Dorsche alle auf orangen GuFi der unter dem Belly über Grund geschleift wurde. Mit der Spinnrute kein einziger Dorsch aber 5 kleine Forellen, die alle wieder schwimmen.
Die Dorsche alle um 55-60 und sehr kampfstark.
Ein wunderschöner und anstrengender Nachmittag,
TL Malla


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 29.10. Mittwoch 13.30-17.30H
Wo: Rerik
Wer : ich
Wetter: WSW 2bf, leicht bewölkt
köder: Kopyto neongrün/schwarz/rot, Twister rot, Wattwurm
Fang: 10 Dorsche(45 bis 64cm)


----------



## Bellyangler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 31.10.08,   14:00- 17:30 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer : Vater und ich
Wetter: Ententeich... leichte brise aus nord
köder: schwarz/rot Twister 
Fang: Vater 10, ich 10 

Bermerkung: von den 20 Fischen waren 10 untermaßig (der kleinste war 5!!cm groß). Ansonsten noch min. jeder 10-15 Bisse bzw. kurz gehangen und gleich wieder ab --> sie waren sehr vorsichtig und hingen meist kanpp in der Oberlippe. Die 10 Maßigen waren richtig gute Kämpfer, die alle in Bereichen von 53 cm bis 62 cm lagen.

Alles in allem ein super Angeltag! #6

nur ein paar Untermaßige weniger wären schön gewesen...


----------



## Seatrout64 (1. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> Wann: 31.10.08,   14:00- 17:30 Uhr
> Wo: WH
> Wer : Vater und ich
> Wetter: Ententeich... leichte brise aus nord
> ...



Moin, moin,

und Petri!!! Dann sind wir uns gestern begegnet, bin der Paddler aus der Dunkelheit|wavey: mit dem Allroundmarin, falls ihr mich noch erkannt habt. Kam nur auf zwei Leo´s, muss es wohl auch dichter unter Land probieren.


----------



## Bellyangler (1. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> und Petri!!! Dann sind wir uns gestern begegnet, bin der Paddler aus der Dunkelheit|wavey: mit dem Allroundmarin, falls ihr mich noch erkannt habt. Kam nur auf zwei Leo´s, muss es wohl auch dichter unter Land probieren.



Ja, wir haben dich noch gesehen. Sonst sind wir auch weiter draußen, allerdings hatten wir gleich beim Rausfahren drei gute Fische und sind dann auf der Stelle "hängengeblieben".
Zwischenzeitlich gabs ne Beißflaute, aber mit einsetzender Dunkelheit gings noch mal richtig los...


----------



## Bellyangler (4. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann:                      2.11.08, 10:00-12:00 Uhr
Wo:                         WH
Wer : ich
Wind: Ost, 3 windstärken, später 2
köder:                      Twister, Blinker, Kopyto, Pilker
Fang: 0

Bermerkung: 

Bis auf einen schönen Fisch, der leider ausgestiegen ist, gab es keinerlei Fisch. Nicht einmal Zupfer, geschweige denn weitere Aussteiger#c. Habe noch zwei weitere Bellyangler gesehen. Der eine hat einen gefangen, kurz nachdem meiner ausgestiegen war, allerdings war das kurz nach 10:00 Uhr, danach nichts mehr, auch bei den anderen soweit ich das sehen konnte.
Ob es daran lag, dass der Wind Samstagnacht gedreht ist? 
Die Mefo- Angler haben alle gut gefangen...


----------



## LarryHH (8. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo,#h
Wann: 08.11.08, 12:30-14:30 Uhr
Wo: Haffkrug
Wer : ich
Wind: keiner
Stömung: keine
Fragen der Spaziergänger: viele  |bla:
Köder: Twister (rot hat gefangen), Kopyto
Fang: einer von 50 cm

Bermerkung: 
Beim zurückpaddeln hat dann doch noch einer zugeschnappt. War das perfekte Bellybootwetter
Gruß
LarryHH


----------



## rahnschote (9. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Larry,gestern gar keine Panne gehabt;?Schlauchplatzer,Flossen verloren....etc:q
Wäre echt gern mitgekommen,heute ist wieder so ein sch...Wetter
Hast ja immerhin noch einen erwischt...
 Was hast du jetzt eigentlich für ein BB?
Grüße...|wavey:


----------



## LarryHH (9. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi,
ja gestern war meine Ostseejungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Togiak. Ist man wirklich schneller mit. Ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.:m


----------



## Fishcat23 (13. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 13.11.08 7:30 - 12:00
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Thorsten und Ich
Wetter: sönnig, Wind WSW 5-6 ( schräg auflandig )
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil) ,Wattis
Fänge:Thorsten 2 Leos und Rutenbruch beim Hängerlösen :c ,Ich konnte 7 Leos verhaften 
Fangtiefe: 4m Muschelbank
Haben um 12:00 abgebrochen Wellen und Wind zu stark.
Bis auf den Wind wieder ein spaßiger Tag.
Warum ist eigendlich immer Wind wenn ich mal frei habe|kopfkrat


----------



## LarryHH (13. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi,
habt ihr ja schön gefangen...
Wodrauf haben die denn gebissen ? Eher auf Naturköder schätze ich...


Gruß Larry#h


----------



## Fishcat23 (14. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
ne diesmal war der Kopyto in Motoroilglitter besser.
Es ging nur einer auf Watti. Die Touren davor gingen die Wattis besser. Mal sehen was am Mittwoch geht.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Hohensinn (19. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi,

muß meinen größten Respekt an die Fänger richten. Das sind wirklich Tolle Fänge, das würde mir auch mal gefallen.

Ich komme aus den Süden Deutschlands, da gibt es leider keine möglichkeit auf Dorsche zu fischen. Hab mal nachgeschaut, es wären ca. 950ig km zu den Fangplätzen von mir zuhause aus! Naja für mehrere Tage könnt man den Weg schon mal in kauf nehmen. 
Aber ohne Erfahrung in Dorschfischen muß man erst mal was Fangen und ein BB hab ich auch nicht!

Ich hab ein GFK Boot mit 3,8m und einen 5ps Motor, darf man da ohne Führerschein fahren oder muß man irgendwas beachten?

Gruß Walter und nochmal Petri Heil


----------



## rahnschote (19. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich hab ein GFK Boot mit 3,8m und einen 5ps Motor, darf man da ohne Führerschein fahren oder muß man irgendwas beachten?

Gruß Walter und nochmal Petri Heil[/quote]

Moin ,moin in den Süden der Republik...
5Ps motoren sind hier oben auch Führerscheinfrei!
Da würd ich an deiner stelle mal nen Kurztripp an die ostsee planen...Boot aufn trailler und ab auf die A7 !!!
Informationen gibt es hier im Board ja genug,und wenn noch fragen offen sind ,einfach posten ...#h
Gruß  Rahnschote


----------



## Hohensinn (20. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi Rahnschote,

werd mal das Board aufmerksam durchlesen. Hab meinen Kumpel auch schon gefragt ob er Lust hat über ein verlängertes Wochenende zu euch hoch zu kommen und er ist dabei!

Hätten gedacht 2Tage mit dem Kleinboot mit 5PS und einen Tag mit einem Kutter raus fahren. Wir wollen den Trip auf alle Fälle kuzfristig machen und ein bischen auf den Wetterbericht schauen.

Kannst du mir sagen bei welchen Windstärken das fahren mit einem Kleinboot nicht mehr geht und zu welchen Monaten und bei welchen Themperaturen die Dorsche,... am nähesten an der Kuste stehen.

Wir könnten jeder Zeit Januar/Februar/März oder April losstarten. Welcher Monat wär für die Ufernahe Bootsfischerei am besten? und welche Bedinungen sollten herschen (Wind, Sonn,Bewölkt, Themperaturen)?

Werden für den Anfang ein Leihboot mieten, wahrscheinlich in Neustadt bei Holstein. Wie ist das Gebiet? Oder wär es Besser ein Boot auf Fehmann zu mieten wegen der Lage?
Für mein Boot hab ich im Moment noch keinen Trailer!

Gruß und Danke
Walter aus Niederbayern


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@hohensinn:

Moin...

Die Fänge an den Küsten nehmen jetzt so langsam zu.. Praktisch kannst du ab sofort an die Küste fahren bis Ende März, teils auch April. Es ist immer die Frage wie warm das Wasser wird. 

Zum Thema Winde kann man sagen, je weniger desto besser  bei mir persönlich wäre bei max. Windstärke 4 schluß |uhoh:


----------



## Hohensinn (21. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hi macmarco,

Danke schon mal.

Wie hast das gemeint? Wie warm das Wasser wird!

Soll das heissen wenn das Wasser wärmer wird, ziehen sich die Fische weiter raus oder wenn das Wasser zu kalt wird sind die Fische weiter drausen??? 

Welche Wasserthemperaturen wären am Besten von bis?

Gruß Walter

PS. Sorry das ich hier im Fangthred solche Fragen schreibe.


----------



## macmarco (21. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Wie hast das gemeint? Wie warm das Wasser wird!
> 
> Soll das heissen wenn das Wasser wärmer wird, ziehen sich die Fische weiter raus oder wenn das Wasser zu kalt wird sind die Fische weiter drausen???
> 
> Welche Wasserthemperaturen wären am Besten von bis?


Es sind Fische, die kaltes Wasser klasse finden. Das heißt also, wenn die Wassertemperatur sinkt kommen sie weiter ans Land ran, wenn die Wassertemperatur steigt ist es folglich im flacheren wärmer, als weiter draußen


----------



## AlBundy (21. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ist eigentlich alles ganz logisch, so rein wissenschaftlich...

Warmes Wasser bindet weniger Sauerstoff wie kälteres! Fische lieben Sauerstoff...
Wenn nicht genug Sauerstoff im Wasser gelöst ist, sind auch weniger Fischnährtier zu finden, was die Jungs die eine Stufe höher in der Nahrungskette angesiedelt sind ziemlich "abtörnt"...

habe leider keine "stichhaltigen" Fakten, aber man munkelt das Temperaturen über 14°C beim Dorsch und 18°C bei der MeFo tierisch auf eine ausgeglichene Lebensweise schlagen.
Is wie bei uns Menschen, wenn es zu warm ist dann lieber 'n köstlich-kühles Kaltgetränk im Schatten und nicht bewegen! #6


----------



## Hohensinn (22. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Danke für die Erklärung macmarco und albundy,

Also könnte ich im Januar oder Februar auf alle Fälle an die Küste fahren und meinen vieleicht ersten Dorsch im Leben fangen! Da es den Dorschen nichts ausmacht wenn das Wasser kalt ist!

Bei uns in Süddeutschland ist es ein bischen anderster: Waller fange ich bei Wasserthemeraturen um 20ig grad gut. Karpfen bis ca. 8grad, Zander und Hecht gehen in der kälteren Zeit auch aber miten im Winter bei 3-4grad wird es sehr schwer Fische zu fangen da sie dann bei uns sehr Träge werden.

Ist ja Toll, wenn der Dorsch da wennigstens geht!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## macmarco (22. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ihr habt ja auch keine Ostsee bei euch unten 
Außerdem kannst du diese Fische nicht vergleichen, allein vom Gewässer her


----------



## Malla (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Gestern von 10:00-16:00 in Steinbeck nach li. richtung Elmenhorst gefischt. Der Wind frischte rasch auf 4-5 auf sodaß es mit der Welle recht ungemütlich wurde. Mit der Jetfin-Flosse von Beuchat Gr. 43-48 kam ich aber perfekt voran. Wenn der Einstieg nicht so schmal wäre (geht gerade so mit einem schlanken Stiefel) wäre es für mich die perfekte Flosse mit der man guten Vortrieb hat ohne Gelenkschmerzen im Fuß zu bekommen.
Gefischt habe ich erstmals mit einem geschleppten tief tauchenden Wobbler. Zumindest solange ich die Geschwindigkeit halten konnte. Parallel mit Gufi und gelegentlich Snaps. Die ersten beiden Dorsche (55 und 70cm) stiegen auf den Wobbler ein. Einer auf flach! geführten Snaps über 5m Wassertiefe. 4 zwischn 50 und 60 cm auf orangen Gufi direkt unter dem Belly auf Grund.
Ein anstrengender und sonniger Tag allein mit einem Fischer auf der Ostsee...(er stellte übrigens die Netze wieder sehr dicht unter LAnd (ca. 100m). Zum Glück waren keine Forellen da
TL, Malla


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hey Malla, |wavey:

dat war doch mal ein tolles Erlebnis! #6 Und die Bartelträger erst. |bigeyes
Dickes Perti von mir. :m


----------



## Salty Waterboy (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Top Fang!!! Das hat sich ja gelohnt!!! #6 Petri

Jungs,
jetzt mal ne ehrliche Frage!
Wie haltet Ihr das auf der Ostsee aus. Dat is doch schweine kalt. Hab selbst schon schöne Tage auf See mit reichlich Fisch verbracht, aber das war Anfang Herbst und da froren mir schon die Beine ab. Trotz dicker Klamotten!!! Habt ihr nen Tip für mich, wie ich mich warm halten kann? Was haltet ihr von diesen elektrisch beheizbaren Sohlen? Oder gibt es da noch was anderes???

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## gallus (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Tach auch,

hat jemand Lust sich am Sonnabend mit mir in die Welle zu
begeben?

Will mein neues Belly entjungfern.
Wind soll bis jetzt mit 13Km/h pusten.

Zielort läge zwischen Lübecker Bucht bis Rerik..

*
Sorry,falscher Fred.

*


----------



## macmarco (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen elektrisch beheizbaren Sohlen?



Moin... davon halte ich net viel.. wenn du die mit Batterie nimmst, störte diese immer am Bein...

Ich bin immer gut mit doppelter Kleidung gefahren= 3Paar Socken, 3 Hosen, und 2 Pullies

Hatte noch nie Problem emit der Kälte... Wichtig ist halt einfach nur, dass die Füsse nicht frieren


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

moin sich bewegen hilft auch und nicht zu dick anziehen, ein Luftpolster in der Wathose und im Stiefel wärmt mehr als das 4 te paar Socken


----------



## macmarco (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> ein Luftpolster in der Wathose und im Stiefel wärmt mehr als das 4 te paar Socken



Deswegen habe ich ja in meiner Wathose Schuhgröße 47 statt 44


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

es ist nie verkehrt auf großen Fuß zu leben so lange man die richtigen Flossen für seine Paddel findet


----------



## Fischbox (25. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich bin immer gut mit doppelter Kleidung gefahren= 3Paar Socken, 3 Hosen, und 2 Pullies
> 
> Hatte noch nie Problem emit der Kälte... Wichtig ist halt einfach nur, dass die Füsse nicht frieren



Genau,und nicht ankern, sondern immer hübsch weiterpaddeln, dann friert es einen auch nicht so schnell.


----------



## rahnschote (26. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hatt einer von euch Neopren -Socken für die Wathose,bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal welche zulege...
Nach 2std krieg ich nämlich ganz schön frosstige Füße im winter !


----------



## larsgerkens (26. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

mit neosocken hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass die füße sehr schnell schwitzen... 
dann werden sie kalt und frieren... lieber nur 2 paar socken, bißchen luft im schuh und bewegung...
die beheizbaren einlegesohlen finde ich hervorragend im winter vom boot, habs sie noch nicht im belly getestet, wird aber dieses saison nachgeholt... könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die akkus ein wenig nerven, aber wenn man dafür warme füße hat??
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Fishcat23 (26. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
Wegen der schwitzenden Füße ziehe ich immer 1 Paar dünne Socken, dann je Fuß einen dünnen Plastikbeutel,dann wieder Strümpfe und zum Schluss die Neoprensocken drüber.
Klappt ganz gut weil die Neoprensocken trocken bleiben.
Gruß 
Alex


----------



## macmarco (26. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die akkus ein wenig nerven, aber wenn man dafür warme füße hat??


Da hast du vollkommen recht Lars ... Die Akkus nerven und scheuern irgendwie am Bein...Habe sie bereits getestet... Auch wenn man warme Füße hat, ist es echt störend


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Atmungsaktive Skisocken.


----------



## larsgerkens (27. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

jap und darunter ein paar dünne socken, hat bisher auch gereicht bei mir... aber akkus werd ich trotzdem testen  ...


----------



## fimo (28. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Da hast du vollkommen recht Lars ... Die Akkus nerven und scheuern irgendwie am Bein...Habe sie bereits getestet... Auch wenn man warme Füße hat, ist es echt störend



Moinsen, mit 5 Flundern bin ich letzens mit dem Belly von der Ostsee zurück gekommen. (Seit über einem Jahr Ostsee statt Atlantik.) Ich war mit Schneeanzug in der Wathose, hatte die Sockenkombination Tennissocke & Wollsocke unter dem Schneeanzug, nochmal Tennissocken über dem Anzug, damit beim Einsteigen in die Wathose nichts am Knie hängt. Der Wind war schon sehr kalt; aber ansonsten war´s brettwarm (Schwitz, Tropf). Habe mir aber solch Elektro-Heiz-Sohlen mit Batterie gekauft - schadet nicht; besonders wenn das Wasser wiedermal 4-5°C aufweisen sollte. Dass das Batteriefach (Je Sohle ein Fach mit insg. 4 Mignons - davon je zwei parallel) nerven kann, denke ich auch. Werde das Kabel abscheiden und die Stromzuführung von weiter oben her gestalten - Watjackeninnentasche vielleicht. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man bei zu starker Hitze an den Füßen auch noch locker ausschalten kann. Vorsicht: Auf der Verpackung steht, dass man die Elektrosohlen für Wassersportarten nicht nutzen soll...|supergri


----------



## Bellyangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Liebe Bellyboatfreunde!
Ich dachte, dass wär hier ´n Thread über bellyboat-Fänge.
Habe aber seit Mallas Bericht-danke- keinen entsprechenden Beitrag mehr gelesen. Und eure Sockendiskussion haut mich auch nicht gerade "aus den Socken".#d
Ich möchte hier spannende Fangberichte lesen oder auch zum Beispiel, wie man bei Windstärke 5,5 mit dem bellyboat lebend ins Wasser und wieder rauskommt.
Deshalb mein Vorschlag:
Neuer Thread mit dem Thema: Welche Socken...? |krach:
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (29. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@bellyangler: Wenn du mal schauen würdest, findest du ober einen Trööt der OTfree ist.Da kannst du sooooo viel lesen wie du möchtest an Fängen und zwar nur Fänge !!!


----------



## macmarco (29. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So und nun zum heutigen Tag:

Meine Wenigkeit und ein Bekannter waren heute in der Ecke von Dazendorf unterwegs.
Leider konnten wir nur 5 Dickköpfe erbeuten, wovon 2 wieder schwimmen durften....
Leider haben auch die Fische die ganze Küste mit Netzen vollgestellt, so dass man über den Fang nicht gerade überrascht war....

Aber beim nächsten mal wirds wieder besser


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

#6 Petri Marco !! Bei uns kamen auch nur 5 Platte raus wovon 2 wieder schwimmen.. auch nicht so der Brüller


----------



## pepp-eric (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

war heute vormittag in dahmeshöved mit dem belly draussen und konnte immerhin einen 50er dorsch eingesammeln.
der wind frischte zum mittag hin auf und brachte zu hohe wellen um weiter zu machen.
die jungfernfahrt vom neuen outcast super fat cat verlief reibungslos.


----------



## Hitschie (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab es mal wieder seit langem geschafft,mit dem Belly aufs Wasser zu kommen.
War vom hell werden bis Mittag auf dem Wasser am WHS.Wetter war super,Fische auch:vik:, war bis Mittag fast Windstill,keine Strömung,kein Regen. Ist entspanntes Angeln gewesen.

Hab 6 Dorsche,1x 70cm,3kg ausgenommen,4x 60er und einen 50er. Ein Aussteiger.War aber ein kleiner.
Die kleineren Dorsche hatten Sandaale und Fischchen im Magen,der Große hat nur dicke Krabben gefressen.
Gefangen hab ich alle auf einen gelben Jigkopf mit glitterbraunén Gufi.Ca. 5cm lang.

Es waren auch noch andere Belly Booter draussen.
Mal sehen ob noch mehr Fangmeldungen rein kommen.

Ach ja,konnte nur ca. 200m rauspaddeln,da ich ein Loch im BB Schlauch hatte.Mußte die Luftpumpe mitnehmen,um zwischendurch mal aufzupumpen :q...

Bis dann und Gruß an alle Angler.

Hitschie


----------



## Schutenpiet (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@ Hitschie: war ein super Angeltag und dann auch noch dieses stimmungsvolle Bild :q:q
Ich bin der mit der grünen Schute im Hintergrund :m
Habe zwei richtig schöne Leos verhaftet.. einer von 71 cm und der zweite von 63 cm... aber dann kam´s knüppeldick
Ich habe mit zwei Ruten gefischt. Eine Rute war eine Pilkrute bis 180 gr WG bestückt mit Multirolle und geflochtener bis 25 kg und ein riesiger Gummifisch....die andere Rute meine Bellyboot und Kajak Spinnrute mit 25-er mono und 16gr. twister
...#d Der Biss kam auf die Spinnrute, und fühlte sich an, wie ein Hänger..also gekurbelt und gepumpt, und mich so an den vermeintlichen Hänger herangehebelt..mit Kajak. Als ich bei ca. 5 m Wassertiefe über dem Ort des Geschehens war, fing der Hänger an, ziemlich derbe zu schlagen, und nahm Schnur.
Wegen der geringen Tragkraft ging ich seeeehr behutsam zu Werke, und holte nur Schnur ein, wenn der Fisch es erlaubte...das war nicht oft.
Nach einigen Minuten kam Bewegung in die Angelegenheit, und ich sah im klaren Wasser unter mir einen stattlichen Dorsch auftauchen, und wieder verschwinden..ich erhöhte den Druck allmählich, und konnte Den Dorsch bis unter´s Kajak pumpen.
Dort nutzt er die Weichheit meiner Rute, und stellte sich kurzerhand quer unter´s Boot...|bigeyes der Kopf war auf der einen Seite, und die Schwanzflosse sah ich auf der anderen Seite|evil: aber nur für einen kurzen Moment, weil der Fisch wie blöde anfing, unter dem Kajak zu schlagen, wobei er sich dann vomm Twister befreite. Dieser flog mir um die Ohren mit lieben Grüßen vom Leo. Übrigens mein Kajak ist 78 cm breit...also hat der Dorsch eine geschätzte Länge von annähernd einem Meter gehabt.
Ich bin immer noch ganz aufgedreht, aber das ist bei so einem Erlebnis das mindeste, was es einem wert sein sollte.
Zwei kleindorschis hab ich dann auch hinter Papa, bzw Mama hergeschickt.:q:q
Bild vom großen Küchendorsch hänge ich gleich noch an

Schutenpiet


----------



## gallus (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Tach auch!

Ich war gestern vor Rerik mit neuem Belly los.
Leider war der Wind nicht wie versprochen und die Drift ziemlich stark!

In der Zeit von ca 1100 bis 1430 erkämpfte ich mir mit Blinker 5 Dorsche bis 50cm.
2 waren unter 40cm.

Danach habe ich das erste Mal Kopytogummi in Motoroil versucht.
Ergebnis: 3mal Dorsch zwischen 55 und 60cm.

Mein Beileid Peter!


----------



## Hitschie (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Mönsch Schutenpiet,

Petri wenigstens zum 71er.
Hast mich ja überboten #6

Man,wenn mir so`n Ding ausschlitzt, wennich ihn schon sehen kann ,würde ich hinterher springen oder zumindest das :canfangen...

Ja,schon ärgerlich, aber schön zu wissen das da solch schöne Fischchen rumpaddeln. Mal schauen ob ich am kommenden WE noch mal los kann. Nu juck`s ja doch ein bischen mehr.

Wünsch dir nächstes mal mehr Glück!!!

Als dann und Gruß 

Hitschie |wavey:


----------



## haukep (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Leider haben auch die Fische die ganze Küste mit Netzen vollgestellt, so dass man über den Fang nicht gerade überrascht war....




Immer diese selbstmörderischen Dorsche...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Huuuuuups..... Naja ihr wisst ja was ich meine


----------



## Bellyboater (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ich war heute mal für 2 Stunden in Dahme am TP unterwegs. Ich konnte 3 schöne Leos verhaften. 2x gute 60, 1x 50cm. Ich musste dann leider aufhören, weil sich bei mir wohl eine Erkältung einstellt. Ich war auf einmal total schlapp und hab dann lieber den Rückweg angetreten.


----------



## Fishcat23 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo
Hatte heute mal wieder frei.
Wie immer war der Wind an meinen freien Tagen wieder etwas stärker.( NW 6 westdrehend 5 ).#d
Ich bin nach Staberhuk, Wellenhöhe war ok, die Strömung grenzwertig.|uhoh:
Nach 2 Stunden suchen im trüben Wasser endlich einen Hotspot gefunden.
7 Leos ( 52 -69 cm ),1 Butt und eine Mefo ( 41 cm blank schwimmt aber wieder ) konnte ich aus der " Brühe " pumpen.
4 Leos sind im drill ausgestiegen.#q
Wattwurm war heute deutlich besser. Selbst die Mefo ging auf Wurm.
Bin am Donnerstag wieder an der Küste.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

moin Jungs, #h
wollt fragen, ob jemand lust hat am Samstag sich mit mir in die Fluten zu schmeißen. |rolleyes

Ort: Boltenhagen/Redewisch oder Steinbeck

Uhrzeit: zwischen 9.00 Uhr und 11.00 Uhr - kurz vor Sonnenuntergang

Gruß Bellyfisher :m


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 04.12.08 8:00- 15:00
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Ich
Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus S-SO 4 
Köder: GuFi ( Motoroil)+ Twister (orange mit braunem Schwanz ),Wattis
Fänge:10 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 83 cm 
Fangtiefe:6-8m Muschelbank ( ca. 1000 m von Land ) kurz vor den Netzen#d
War echt ein super Tag mit sehr kampfstarken Fischen.:m



Gruß
Alex


----------



## dat_geit (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Petri Alter.#6
Dann muss ich ja direkt meinen Wochenendplan ändern.

Sonntag morgen werde ich dann vor Dahme kreuzen!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

nicht schlecht petri dazu


----------



## Bellyangler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Heute von 11.00 -14.00 Uhr
Wer: Ich 
Wo: Weißenhaus
Wetter: Wind aus Nordwest 2-3, ungemütlich, hat vorher    ordentlich geregnet
Köder: allles durchprobiert, gefangen auf Twister rjapanrot
Fang: 2 Aussteiger, ein Dorsch 40cm released, ein schöner 68cm Dorsch

War heute nicht einfach zu angeln, starke Strömung, Wellen bis halben Meter, Wind wurde später stärker. Hatte kurz nach Beginn 2 schöne Fische kurz dran, leider ausgestiegen. #q Dann den großen und kurz danach den kleinen Bruder. Ab 12.30 Uhr tote Hose, nicht einen Zupfer mehr. Es kamen noch zwei weitere bellyboater, vielleicht hatten die mehr Glück.
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 06.12.08, 11.00 - 15.30
Wo: Dahme TP
Wer: Ich + Belly_Gaga
Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus NW,W 2-3
Köder: GuFi 
Fänge:Ich 3 (50 - 60cm) 2 weitere zurück ins Wasser, Belly_Gaga 6 (48-68cm)

Leider wurde an der Küste entlang Netze vom Fischer gestellt gestern... War aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag


----------



## MichaelB (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

Freitag von 14.30 bis 16.30 am TP, kräftige Welle und harte Strömung - ein Mini #c

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Belly_gaga (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wann: 06.12.08, 11.00 - 15.30
> Wo: Dahme TP
> Wer: Ich + Belly_Gaga
> Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus NW,W 2-3
> ...



Hier noch ein paar Bilder#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

|bigeyes  Au weia...da läuft einer zur Hochform auf....
Petri an Christoph, Marco und die anderen Mitangler :m

Piet


----------



## Streptokokke (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 06.12.08
Wo: Dazendorf und Dahme
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wetter: bedeckt Wind aus NW,W
Köder: GuFi und Blinker
Fänge: Dazendorf in drei Stunden jeder 1 Dorsch #c, dann ab nach Dahme ( Parkplatz Pferdekoppel ) von 13 - 15.30 bei Ententeich : Kumpel 10 Dorsche, ich 11 Dorsche #6 von 45-65cm.


----------



## aesche100 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann/Wo:.Gestern 9.00-15.30 in Katharinenhof.
Wetter.:Ententeich aber zeitweise dicker Nebel
Fänge.:2 Dorsche 63 und 70|bla:
Besonderheiten.: kein weiterer Angler


----------



## gallus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Heute von 10-13Uhr
Ort: Rerik
Wer: Ich alleine
Was: 12 mal Dorsch zwischen 45 und 58cm +3Aussteiger
Tiefe: ca 8m
Wetter: Ententeich mit anständiger Strömung und 
bedecktem Himmel.

Gebissen wurde auf Motoroil-Kopyto und Böxblinker


----------



## Fishcat23 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 11.12.08 8:00- 14:00
Wo: Dazendorf linker Parkplatz 
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wetter: bedeckt, schwachwindig 
Köder: GuFi (Motoroil)+ Twister (orange mit braunem Schwanz ),Wattis ( leider sehr erfolglos )
Fänge: Kumpel 4 ich 7 ( bis 75cm )
Fangtiefe:6-8m Muschelbank ( ca. 1000 m von Land ) Gleiche Stelle wie am 4.12. (GPS )
War ein schöner Tag. Fische waren alle voll mit Krebsen.


----------



## Hitschie (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo BB Angler,
wir , ich und mein Kumpel waren am WHS schon beim hellwerden aufn Wasser,weil für Mittag starker Wind angekündigt wurde und wir zum Mittag sowieso schluß machen mußten.
Wetter war bis 11 Uhr ganz gut. Dann aber fast Unangelbar wegen Srömung und Wind.

Ich hab auf braunen und grünen GUFI 2 schöne Dorsche von 55 ,mein Kumpel auf Japanroten Twister 3 schöne Dorsche gefangen.2x55,einer von 65 und richtig FETT #6 das Teil.
Wir waren wegen dem Wind unter Land geblieben.Ab 10-11Uhr war schicht mit den Dorschen.Bissen nicht mehr.#c

Wir haben die anderen vom BB Treffen noch aufn Wasser gesehen. Wußte aber nicht das das Treffen zum WHS verlegt wurde. Nur schade für die Jungs das es so fies windig wurde.
Hoffe ihr hattet trotsdem viel spass.

Bis dann,Petri Heil allen BB Verrückten :vik:

Hitschie und Bassi


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Hitschie schrieb:


> Hallo BB Angler,
> wir , ich und mein Kumpel waren am WHS schon beim hellwerden aufn Wasser,weil für Mittag starker Wind angekündigt wurde und wir zum Mittag sowieso schluß machen mußten.
> Wetter war bis 11 Uhr ganz gut. Dann aber fast Unangelbar wegen Srömung und Wind.
> 
> ...



Hey mann, warum seid Ihr nicht noch auf´n Drink vorbei gekommen.. nächstes Mal Höchststrafe 
Und Petri zum Fisch

Piet


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Hitschie: Mööönsch, so wie Peter schon geschreiben hat.... Nächstes mal Höchststrafe 
Wäre klasse gewesen, wenn ihr kurz hallo gesagt hättet 

Petri zu den Fischen!!!


----------



## Hitschie (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Höchststrafe? Bellybootkielholen :q oder wie sieht die HS. aus?
Ja,schande über mich.Wir sind kurzfristig zum WHS gefahren weil wir Mittags schon wieder weg mußten und weil der Wind aus der richtigen Richtung kam.

Wir hatten uns schon gewundert wo die ganzen Bellys auf einmal herkamen |kopfkrat. Hab es erst heut Abend gelesen  #t.

Na ja ,nächtes mal wollen wir beide dann gemeinsame Sache mit euch machen :vik:Versprochen!!
Bis denne und Petri 
Hitschie


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Jungs
War heute auch wieder los.
Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Wann: 16.12. 08:00 -14:00
Wind/ Drift: Schwachwindig und kaum Drift
Fänge: Kumpel 2 Leos ( 63 und 71 cm) , Ich 4 Leos ( 65- 78 cm)und 4 Butt.
Köder: Wattis und Kopyto ( Motoroil )
Fazit: Kumpel hat nach 3h aufgegeben > Loch in der Wathose.#q Waren schöne Dorsche aber alles Einzelgänger.
Alle Dorsche am gleichen Platz (54°22,190 N / 10°53,353 O)
gefangen aber über den Tag verteilt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> War heute auch wieder los.
> Wo: Dazendorf / Kembs
> Wer: Kumpel und Ich
> ...



Saubere Fische hats du dir da gesichert. Ich werde von Donnerstag bis Samstag mein Glück versuchen. Mal sehen wo der Wind mich hintreibt, aber bei einer angesagten 4 aus West wird wohl dieser Küstenstreifen von meinem Sot verschont werden. Ziemlich schwere Entscheidung bei solch genialen Fängen. #6


----------



## macmarco (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Ich werde von Donnerstag bis Samstag mein Glück versuchen. Mal sehen wo der Wind mich hintreibt, aber bei einer angesagten 4 aus West wird wohl dieser Küstenstreifen von meinem Sot verschont werden. Ziemlich schwere Entscheidung bei solch genialen Fängen. #6


W 3 ist doch i O. für Dahme... wenns so bleibt, fahr ich vvlt Samstag zum TP.. da ist dann fast Ententeich und für mein SOT sowieso :m


----------



## Fischbox (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> W 3 ist doch i O. für Dahme... wenns so bleibt, fahr ich vvlt Samstag zum TP.. da ist dann fast Ententeich und für mein SOT sowieso :m



Für Dahme ist das Tippitoppi, aber Fishcat war ja in Dazendorf/Kembs...


----------



## macmarco (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Für Dahme ist das Tippitoppi, aber Fishcat war ja in Dazendorf/Kembs...


Najaaaa. die Fische , die er gefangen hat, schwimmen eh net mehr... :m


----------



## Fishcat23 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
War heute das 1. mal in Dahme am TP.
Der Wind war mit 3-4 bft aus Süd dabei, aber der Strom ging in die entgegengesetzte Richtung|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
Also raus Richtung LT. War ca. 800 -1000m weit raus.
Fänge: 2 Platte und einen Dorsch.;+
Bin dann zum Riff und in einer Entfernung von ca. 200-300 m hatte ich die Bartelträger zu fassen.
Konnte insgesammt 15 Dorsche und 2 Platte erbeuten.#6
Gebissen haben die Leos über Muschelgrund auf Kopyto ( Motoroil, orangen Beifänger mit braunem Schwanz und Wattis ).
Fazit: Schöne Ecke werde da wohl jetzt öfter auftauchen.
@macmarco: Danke für die Tips.

Alex


----------



## Meerforellenfan (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin
> War heute das 1. mal in Dahme am TP.
> Der Wind war mit 3-4 bft aus Süd dabei, aber der Strom ging in die entgegengesetzte Richtung|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
> Also raus Richtung LT. War ca. 800 -1000m weit raus.
> ...



Petri das sieht gut aus, wie wir am Monatag in Dahme waren auf Mefos ist uns nicht mal ein Dorschschwanz über den Blinker gerauscht. Scheinbar waren wir zu früh


----------



## Mefo23 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Jetzt weiss ich weshalb die Dorschbestände zurückgehen...Fishcat war da!|krach:
Ne Scherz, Petri zu dem tollen Fang!:vik:


----------



## macmarco (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Klasse Fang Fishcat 23... Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## gallus (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Leudings,

war gestern mit Marcus vanK
in Lübecker Bucht unterwegs.

Kaum Wind,keine Welle,starke Strömung und wenig Fisch!

Marcus hatte 2x55cm Dorsch,
Ich 1x55cm und nen *grandiosen* *78er*!!!

Köder waren Gummis und Snaps.

Beim letzten Halt ging mir ein ca 25-30cm Seeskorpion auf
den Motoroil-Kopyto.

Bilder kommen am Wochenende von Marcus.


----------



## dat_geit (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Ja, ja das gute alte Muschelriff........was mir da schon die Taucher geflüstert haben.....


----------



## gallus (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin.

hier nu mein 78er Leo vom 17.12.


----------



## goeddoek (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil #h


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: 20.12.08
Wo: Dahme LT
Wer: Schutenpiet und ich
Fänge: 1 Leo von 84,5 cm :vik::vik:

War ein seeeeeeehr stürmischer Tag mit 6 Bft mit Böen 7.
Mit dem Kajak zuschaffen, mit dem BB hätte es keine Möglihkeit gegeben zurück zukommen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:  Waaaaahnsinns Strömung


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Hallo Fishcat,ich spiele mit dem Gedanken am 29.12 zum TP zu fahren.Kannst Du mir mal wo ich da das Riff finde?
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## macmarco (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Fishcat,ich spiele mit dem Gedanken am 29.12 zum TP zu fahren.Kannst Du mir mal wo ich da das Riff finde?
> Gruß von Stefan aus Stade



Kann gut passieren das ich auch dort bin...dann kann ich es dir vllt. ja mal zeigen :m


----------



## rahnschote (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Marco,glückwunsch zu deinem fetten Dorsch....#6
84,5 cm das ist ja nen Brummer ,was wog der ?knapp 10Pfund???hast kein foto gemacht?`?
Gruß und Petri,#h Hauke


----------



## macmarco (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Hauke: Danke  Knappe 12 Pfund, war voll gefressen mit Krebsen und Muscheln...nen Bild habe ich auch ,muss es nur mal reinsetzen...kommt noch


----------



## Hitschie (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

12 Pfund |bigeyes man was fürn Ding #r. Mein Glückwunsch.

Ein Bild wäre natürlich nicht schlecht . Bin schon neugierig.

Ist schon ne schöne Sache mit unseren " Kleinbooten" :q

Ein schönes Petri auch den anderen Dorschjägern die sehr gut in den letzten Tagen gefangen haben.
Weiter so. 
Macht spass dann hier immer mal reinzuschauen.|uhoh:

Als dann und weiterhin gute Fänge und vor allem wünsch ich euch ein Frohes Fest (vielleicht gibt es ja ein bischen Angelzeugs ) |rolleyes Ich drück die Daumen!!

Gruß 
Hitschie


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin ich stelle mal den glücklichen Fänger mit Fisch rein, weil Marco Probleme mit seinem Rechner hat. 
Ordentliches Teil gelle?
Piet


----------



## HAI-score (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Ordentliches Teil gelle?
> Piet



Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fisch!
Wünscht Andreas aus Celle#h


----------



## loki73 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

na dann petri zum super dorsch #6
oder wie jemand anders sagen würde:

ist das ne kirsche, mal nen amtlichen dorsch|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Moin ich stelle mal den glücklichen Fänger mit Fisch rein, weil Marco Probleme mit seinem Rechner hat.
> Ordentliches Teil gelle?
> Piet


 

marco, mach doch mal auf deinem nächsten fangfoto ein dummes gesicht....

STOP, das reicht ...|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

aber trotzdem ein digges petri, hat auch ne schöne farbe der "kleine"

allen anderen ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue !!!

greetz

mirco


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Mirco: Du, ich hatte Schutenpiet noch gesagt, setz nen  Balken über die Augen,damit man nicht sieht, dass ich dähmlich schaue   Wünsche ich dir auch !


----------



## macmarco (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wann: Heute, 23.12.08--- 12.30- 15.30h
Wo: Dahme TP bis LT
Wer: Ich 
Wind/Wetter: Leicht bedeckt, 2 Windstärken später 0 (gefühlt)
Fänge: 9 Dorsche (55cm- 68cm)

Hatte Höhe vom Riff lauter Bisse, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Wären die alle raus gekommen, dann hätte ich garantiert über 25 Dorsche, wenn nicht mehr gehabt...
War ein irrer Tag an der Ostsee. Aber ich denke, 9 reichen völlig, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich dann alle hätte filitieren müssen #t:q


----------



## aal-matti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin, Ich schließe mich den anderen an. Hast´n  super Dorsch gefangen.#6 Für den heutigen Tag auch ein dickes Petri. Wenn das Wetter zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr passt,hole ich auch noch mal mein Schlauch heraus und werde einpaar Kilometer weiter oben fischen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin, Ich schließe mich den anderen an. Hast´n super Dorsch gefangen.#6 Für den heutigen Tag auch ein dickes Petri. Wenn das Wetter zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr passt,hole ich auch noch mal mein Schlauch heraus und werde einpaar Kilometer weiter oben fischen.


 


Taaatüüüü.... #d

Das DU weichei das auch immer am wetter fest machen musst...
Anstatt einfach wie ein mann den schlauch auch bei sturm und eiseskälte rauszuholen...:q


----------



## Blindfischer (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Mirco: Du, ich hatte Schutenpiet noch gesagt, setz nen  Balken über die Augen,damit man nicht sieht, dass ich dähmlich schaue   Wünsche ich dir auch !




Petri zum Fang, aber so´n dicker Balken geht nich, dann sieht man nix mehr vom Fisch  :q:q:q:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Honeyball (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr passt,hole ich auch noch mal mein Schlauch heraus



Jaja, mach Du datt mann, aber bitte in aller nachweihnachtlicher Stille und Bescheidenheit und nicht so öffentlich !!! :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

#6  Richtig so .. Mit so einem Boardnamen, und dann noch so'n Text vor Weihnachten, da muss man ja von Vorsatz ausgehen 

Peter


----------



## aal-matti (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

ja,ja immer auf den kleinen aal-matti.:c ich wollte doch nur noch mal mein Schlauchboot ausprobieren. Wenn ich im Januar mein SBF - See Schein gemacht habe, weis ich ja nicht, ob ich dieses Boot noch benutze oder mir gleich ein größeres kaufe.  :vik:

Ich wünsche Euch Allen schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Bellyangler (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

moin moin!

Wo: WH, später Dahme TP
Wer: Vater und Ich
Wann: 27.12.08
Wind/ Drift: WH stark, TP schwach
Fänge: leider gar nichts!
Köder: alles probiert... 
Sonstiges:

Waren nach längerer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Wasser. In WH ging es gleich schlecht los: das eine Belly hatte ein loch !:v Glücklicherweise hatten wir ein ersatz-belly dabei...

nach anfänglich ruhiger See, wurde es immer ruppiger und das Anglen immer schwieriger, sodass wir uns entschlossen noch mal nach Dahme zu fahren, zumal eh nix gebissen hatte (außer einem aussteiger|gr. In Dahme sah man dann eine wahre Bellboot-Flotte im Wasser liegen, allerdings konnten wir in den letzten 1,5 stunden bis zur Dämmerung auch keinen einzigen Fisch zum Beißen überreden.

da waren wahrscheinlich viele erfolgreicher an diesem tag #c

gruß
bellangler


----------



## macmarco (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

So,dann mal ich ....

Wann: heute, 27.12.08
Wo: Dahme TP
Wer: Belly_gaga, Schutenpiet,MichaelB, König Bussi, Der Border, Rahnschote und ich (hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen|uhoh
Wind/Wetter: Genial...Windstärke 1-2 (ÄÄÄntenteich)
Fänge: Belly_gaga 1 Leo, Schutenpiet nüschts, MichaelB 6 Leos, ich 2 Leos ( 63cm+70 cm)

War echt ein schöner Tag und sooo viele Bordies (zufällig und nicht zufällig) auf dem Wasser... 
War das etwa das "AB_Bellyboat-Jahresabschlußfischen"?
Leider nur wenige Fische unterwegs gewesen, aber nunja langt ja auch  
Denke mal, der Rest meldet sich bestimmt auch noch #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

#d Schade,dass es nicht zu mehr gereicht hat,als zu einem geilen Angeltag mit vielen netten Leutz aus dem Board :q:q
Ich muß Marco aber noch korrigieren: Nüschts stimmt ja so auch nicht..hatte beim schleppen auf meinen Rapalla immerhin ´ne 38-er Mefo (geschätzt), und zwei Babydorsche, und auf Fischfetzen noch so´ne Amöbe von Kleindorsch..also Fisch war da, bloß nicht in der richtigen Größe und Menge.
War schon beeindruckend, von der Steilküste aus die Armada von Paddlern zu sehen. hab 15 Paddler gleichzeitig auf dem Wasser gezählt. #6
Bis zum nächsten zufällig miteinander angeln wollen Treffen |supergri

Peter


----------



## Hitschie (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin ,moin,

war mit meinem Kumpel gestern zum ersten mal in Dahme.
Bellys ,Kajaks,Watangler ohne ENDE #6 sah wirklich aus wie ein Anglertreff. 
Angeln , Wetter und die Kollegen waren super.

Nur der Fisch war etwas wenig. 
Hab zwar noch 2 Stck. bekommen, aber hätte gern noch einen mehr gehabt |rolleyes , vielleicht beim nächten mal.

Gruß
Hitschie #h


----------



## Seatrout64 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin Jungs,

war gestern ebenfalls mit meinem Allroundmarin am TP, vorher in WH, dort war die Brise aus Nordwest allerdings etwas zu heftig. Deswegen bisschen verspätet und erst fast im dunkeln am TP eingetroffen. Kam so nur auf einen lütten Dorsch im düstern, egal, dafür ein paar nette Boardies kennengelernt.#h

@Peter / Schutenpiet: PN wegen den Schutenfotos ist raus!!!

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## rahnschote (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

War auch bei dem inoffiziellen Boarditreffen daboi...
Echt komisch,wenn ich mal nach Dahme fahre,sind die Fische nicht da...naja ,jedenfalls nicht viele...
konnte immerhin 3Dorsche (55-58cm)zum mitkommen überreden,alle 150m vor der Jugendherberge,auf braunen Gufi!Wetter war echt gut,und es waren mehr Belly´s auf dem teich als beim Cup...
Ich denke mal das ich den nächsten AB-BB-cup denn zwischen  Weihnachten und Neujahr mache!
Aber bis dahine is ja noch laaaaang!


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

gestern erinnerte es an die Gleichung mit Bauern und Kartoffeln... oder war es doch die Köderführung? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern erinnerte es an die Gleichung mit Bauern und Kartoffeln... oder war es doch die Köderführung?
> 
> ...



Nun mal keine falsche Bescheidenheit.. wenn der Begriff nicht so abgegriffen wäre, könnte man Dich auch Sieger nennen 

Peter


----------



## BB-cruiser (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Glückwunsch Michael B #6ich glaube es liegt in erster Linie daran das die Einbäume eine größere Scheuchwirkung haben, mit denen ist man eindeutig schneller aber nicht schneller am Fisch bei 6 Meter Wassertiefe z.B in Wh mit nem Flugzeugträger über die Fischköppe #c Gruß der einfach nicht loskommtfischer


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Wo: Dahme TP
Wer:  Ich
Wann: 28.12.08
Wind/ Drift: TP schwach
Fänge: 4 Leo´s 3xü50 1xü60
Köder: Gummi
Sonstiges: Alle Dorsche voller Fisch!!! Heringe, Butterfische, Grundel und der ü60iger hatte ne 20 Platte im Maul hängen


----------



## dinorider (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> So,dann mal ich ....
> 
> Wann: heute, 27.12.08
> Wo: Dahme TP
> Wer: Belly_gaga, Schutenpiet,MichaelB, König Bussi, Der Border, Rahnschote und ich (hoffe ich habe niemanden vergessen|uhoh


 

doch, mich haste vergessen |gr:

aber ich bin auch erst später gekommen und nach euch ins wasser. da wart ihr schon kleine punkte

hab auch nur einen ca. 50er dorsch zu melden.


----------



## macmarco (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Oh, entschuldigen Sie bitte... Na wenigsten warst du nicht der einzigste den ich vergessen habe


----------



## Spiderman (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

hallöle !

kurze frage .....

wie ist das mit pipi ? macht ihr inne windel oder so ?

ich hab nen gideline belly von hasi zu weihnachten bekommen.
und am 2. weihnachtstag auch gleich ausprobiert..

nur geil geil geil.......aber dann mußte ich mal |bigeyes|uhoh:|bigeyes
gaaaaaaanz dringent.
ich glaub ich hatte 6 knoten drauf um an land zu kommen.
da muß es doch was nützliches geben , oder?

wie macht ihr das ?

mfg peter


----------



## macmarco (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

:q:q:q inne Büx:q:q:q

Ne im Ernst.... An Land paddeln und dort mal austreten... 
Das mit dem Pipi kannst du trainieren , das klappt schon...aber in die Hose??? Bääääh


----------



## Dorschminister (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Spiderman schrieb:


> hallöle !
> 
> kurze frage .....
> 
> ...



dies war auch ein Beweggrund weshalb ich mich jetzt für ein SOT entschieden habe, mir ist das BB einfach zu langsam egal ob man mal pippi machen möchte oder sich das Wetter schnell verändert. Trotzdem kann ich Dich verstehen BB macht echt spass.


----------



## Spiderman (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

na dann werd ich mal das pullern trainieren....:q

hätt ja sein können das es da echt was gibt..

oh man und das mit ner dackelblase .....sch.....ei...

wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ...

mfg peter


ps . bis bald an der küste:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande, der hilfreich sein kann....

Gegen Krämpfe solltest Du Dir diese Magnesiumtabletten holen und vor dem Tourn zu Hause trinken!!! Auf kurz oder lang werden sie auch bei Dir kommen! Besonders immer dann, wenn Du schnell an Land willst!!!!


----------



## BB-cruiser (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Tip von einen Hamburger an einen Bremer laß es laufen, ist schön warm fürn paar minuten und  am Strand angekommen erzählste irgendwas von scheiß Wathose :q:q:q|peinlich


----------



## MichaelB (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin,

ein besserer Trick: nimm regelmäßig Magnesium als Nahrungsergänzung, dann wirkt es auch gegen Krämpfe und Muskelkater #6

Pipi beim Paddeln... hochziehn und ausspucken 
Nee, aber möglichst nicht sooo viel vorher trinken, vorm Paddeln nochmal kräftig Jürgen würgen, dann gehts :g

Vom SOT kann man doch im Bogen runter... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

@Michael.. was meinst du wozu die Löcher im Rumpf sind, das geht ganz diskret:q


----------



## Fishcat23 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Moin
Also vom Ponton ist das kein Problem, man sitzt ja nicht mehr im Wasser. Hose etwas runter und im hohen Bogen.
Im RTV hat das mit dem hohen Bogen auch funktioniert.
Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich aber daran und hält auch mal 6-8h ohne pullern aus. Du gehst doch nachts auch nicht 2-3 mal auf´s Klo oder.
Viel Spaß beim Testen.


----------



## macmarco (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also vom Ponton ist das kein Problem, man sitzt ja nicht mehr im Wasser. Hose etwas runter und im hohen Bogen.


Könntest du vielleicht mal ein Bild davon machen un hier reinstellen??? Möchte ich gern mal sehen


----------



## Fishcat23 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht mal ein Bild davon machen un hier reinstellen??? Möchte ich gern mal sehen


 
Selbstversändlich. Wenn ich am Freitag mal Muß schieße ich ein Bild davon.:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Selbstversändlich. Wenn ich am Freitag mal Muß schieße ich ein Bild davon.:q:q:q


Aber bitte nicht von oben sondern von der Seite, damit man den Bogen sehen kann :m


----------



## Spiderman (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

MOIN MOIN !

vielen dank für eure tips...
mal sehen was ich davon umsetzen kann...

am einfachsten ist wohl laufenlassen.....:q   bäääääähh....

ne im ernst  allen einen guten rutsch..und bleibt trocken jungs.

mfg peter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

HIEEER: http://www.pro-4-pro.com/de/Medical/Company-13058/43663f3dcfc20.html

und damit bissu immer auf dem trockenen... :vik:


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Als Ich mal mit Laggo los war hatten wir in Dahme einen richtigen run mit Dorschen und was war..... die Blase drückt, Ich natürlich wie ein wilder Richtung Strand und was sehen meine 5+ Augen !? Richtig Laggo der Unbarmherzige schnallt sich die Wati ab hält die Anaconda in die Luft und giebt gelbe Signalfarbe ins Wasser.

Also wer geübt ist kann auch dieses im Ron Thomsen V-Type #6


----------



## Spiderman (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

DER TIP VON BOOTS ANGLER IST NICHT SCHLECHT.

hab mich schon nach den tüten erkundigt.....
8,50 euro für drei stück......

werde sie mal kaufen und ...mal gucken wie die sitzen.

gebe dann einen tauglichkeitsbericht ab.

mfg


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein besserer Trick: nimm regelmäßig Magnesium als Nahrungsergänzung, dann wirkt es auch gegen Krämpfe und Muskelkater #6
> 
> ...


 

also magnesium hilft wenn du allerdings deinem körper keiner belastung aussetzt dann bringt das magnesium nix-denn das was du durch die nahrung aufnimmst reicht für den alltag wenn du allerdings denn samstags 10std paddels denn brauch der körper mehr und dann ist es super wenn man vorher was genommen hat-die gesamte woche vorher was du dort mehr einnimmst wird aber einfach nur als überschuss wieder ausgeschieden....

aber zu den pipi machen wie zieht ihr die wathose runter????wenn man dort sitzt muss die doch ein ganzes stück runter oder???


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also magnesium hilft wenn du allerdings deinem körper keiner belastung aussetzt dann bringt das magnesium nix-denn das was du durch die nahrung aufnimmst reicht für den alltag wenn du allerdings denn samstags 10std paddels denn brauch der körper mehr und dann ist es super wenn man vorher was genommen hat-die gesamte woche vorher was du dort mehr einnimmst wird aber einfach nur als überschuss wieder ausgeschieden....
> 
> aber zu den pipi machen wie zieht ihr die wathose runter????wenn man dort sitzt muss die doch ein ganzes stück runter oder???


 

Jonny den p***beutel in die hand nehmen, wathose auf, Schniepel raus in die tüte und losgepullert...
das wird sofort zu gel und kann somit nicht auslaufen oder ähnliches und kann (und sollte auch!!!) wieder mit an land genommen werden und dort entsorgt werden.

FÄDDICH!:m:g


----------



## macmarco (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Boooah, nun habe ich "Kopfkino" |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## loki73 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

aber nicht so lange strullern sonst gibt es gelbe eiszappen die das belly zerpieksen.:q

ihr habts gut da oben, noch kein eeis auf der ostsee. hier kann man super bellyschlittschuhfahren.


----------



## macmarco (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> hier kann man super bellyschlittschuhfahren.



Wo sind die Bilder??? Wollen doch sehen wie es ausschaut, wenn du in deinem BB Schlittschuh fährst!!!! :m


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Fahre Samstag und Sonntag nach Dahme kann mal wer berichten was da so geht, war jemand die Tage da ??? Oder hat jemand vor hin zu fahren!


----------



## macmarco (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag und Sonntag nach Dahme kann mal wer berichten was da so geht, war jemand die Tage da ??? Oder hat jemand vor hin zu fahren!


Werde wohl aller wahrscheinlichkeit dort sein...:q


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Werde wohl aller wahrscheinlichkeit dort sein...:q




Wir werden Samstag gegen 4 aufschlagen und 2-3 Stündchen mit der Wathose angeln ,dann rein in Wohnwagen und dann der gemütliche teil #g und am nächsten morgen mit dem Belly.....hoffentlich wird das gemütliche nicht zu gemütlich:v


----------



## Reppi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Paßt auf die Eisbären auf.....


----------

